# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for February 2016 round.<==



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats to all my Expat friends for receiving the Invitation on the very surprised round by DIBP.
With all the hopes and prayers head by DIBP, the thread is created for the aspirants who are expecting invitation in the month of February 2016.:boxing:
No wonder after surprise from DIBP, most of the people have become very optimistic about their invitation...:fingerscrossed:
All Hailll DIBP...


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

nilesh.ind said:


> Congrats to all my Expat friends for receiving the Invitation on the very surprised round by DIBP.
> With all the hopes and prayers head by DIBP, the thread is created for the aspirants who are expecting invitation in the month of February 2016.:boxing:
> No wonder after surprise from DIBP, most of the people have become very optimistic about their invitation...:fingerscrossed:
> All Hailll DIBP...


Hi nilesh,

Having cleared up to 07/09/2015 for 2613** 60pointers, if DIBP maintains the same no. of invites in the next round, then i am positive i will recieve my invite since DOE is 26/09/2015...


so now lets update the pro rata list....


on a different note, how do i include my signature for timelines


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Its under QUICK LINKS >> Edit Signature.
The direct URL you can try is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Vakymy said:


> Hi nilesh,
> 
> Having cleared up to 07/09/2015 for 2613** 60pointers, if DIBP maintains the same no. of invites in the next round, then i am positive i will recieve my invite since DOE is 26/09/2015...
> 
> ...


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I am also hopeful for ICT BA category , mine is 60 points applied on 26/11/15.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Can anyone guess the invitation round for Feb month.
There are two possibilities.
1) 5th and 19th 
2) 12th and 26th


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> I am also hopeful for ICT BA category , mine is 60 points applied on 26/11/15.


Yes mukeshsharma DIBP should maintain the number of invites plus they covered two and half months this time .....fingers crossed for all


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry I had posted this in Jan round as well then realised should post here . 
-----------------------------------------------------
I had a query guys , 
If one has to choose between 190 visa and 189 visa which one would you go for ?

Although i have neither at the moment I was just wondering about it.

I have , like most of us applied for 189 and 190 visa , though i applied for 190 on 30th Nov
nearly 2months later after seeing the backlog of 189.

i got my NSW invite on 4th Dec and i applied on 17th Dec. I even tried getting 79+ in PTE to boost my scores of 189 before applying for 190 .

Now its nearly 5 weeks since 190 i think i might get 190 ITA in 2 - 3 weeks ...more like hoping i will .

IF i do get 190 , should i wait for 189 since it has come so close ( unexpectedly ) , or i should proceed with 190?

Which one is faster in getting grant ?

I actually prefer 189 since i am not limited to any state to look for work.
But i am not sure how many days it would take


Would like to get your views .


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Our forum is quite large my friend and very helpful as well, anywhere you post, you will definitely get response. 
As far as you your concern, yes, everyone almost prefer 189 over 190 but it also depends on the state you have received state sponsorship and trust me if you get NSW, you will not regret. 
There are people on this forum itself who have received 190 for NSW and applied. 
Its just matter of hardwork, patience, and luck.


sydk_aus said:


> Sorry I had posted this in Jan round as well then realised should post here .
> -----------------------------------------------------
> I had a query guys ,
> If one has to choose between 190 visa and 189 visa which one would you go for ?
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I think it will be 5th and 19th. They are issuing ITAs fortnightly.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows,

DIBP has made a long jump and hopefully invitations are still left for this year.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> DIBP has made a long jump and hopefully invitations are still left for this year.


My EOI DOE was 17th Jan 16 with 60 points and I received ITA thru draw held on 22nd Jan. So I am certain that backlog can not be more than 5 days for non pro-rata.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> DIBP has made a long jump and hopefully invitations are still left for this year.


2613xx is a pro-rata occupation so DIBP is limiting how many invitations go out each round. Since your EOI is from Sept. you stand a good chance to get an invitation in one of the February rounds.


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

*Wait List*

Guys, can someone post the waiting list for 2613XX which will help us track further.
Thanks!!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Over confident*



spaniant said:


> My EOI DOE was 17th Jan 16 with 60 points and I received ITA thru draw held on 22nd Jan. So I am certain that backlog can not be more than 5 days for non pro-rata.


sAPIANT I am amazed to see that you also know the d ate when you shaal be given grant , its amazing .
Do you have any cpredictions for industrial engineer with 60 points ?????


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

When is the next round of invitation?


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Include me here as well. Expecting an invite this February.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

*Next Invitation round*

Any guess when we can get the invitation round details? (Just posting some query so that I get subscribed to feb round, anyhow i will check skill select website every 30 mins)


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My EOI DOE is 29th October. Can I expect invite in February rounds or March rounds?


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

Jeyayvid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI DOE is 29th October. Can I expect invite in February rounds or March rounds?


If your assessment body is ACS, then probably u need to wait little longer.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

spaniant said:


> If your assessment body is ACS, then probably u need to wait little longer.


Depends more on the specific ANZSCO code than the fact the ACS did the assessment.
Would help if the poster gave us details of their ANZSCO...


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry guys. My anzsc code is 26313 software engineer


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeyayvid said:


> Sorry guys. My anzsc code is 26313 software engineer


With 261313 you might get invited in February rounds.


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

My EOI submission date is 13th Jan. ANZSCO 263111 (CN &SE). Do you think, i may get invite in Feb?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

bhuiyena said:


> My EOI submission date is 13th Jan. ANZSCO 263111 (CN &SE). Do you think, i may get invite in Feb?


I have seen 17 Jan 60 pointers who got cleared in Jan round so I think you should've already got invited this round.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I have seen 17 Jan 60 pointers who got cleared in Jan round so I think you should've already got invited this round.


Sad. I know a guy who submitted EOI on 18th Jan (263111) and got his invitation on 22nd Jan. But he applied from Australia and I am an offshore applicant. I am hoping for a positive response this time.


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

bhuiyena said:


> Sad. I know a guy who submitted EOI on 18th Jan (263111) and got his invitation on 22nd Jan. But he applied from Australia and I am an offshore applicant. I am hoping for a positive response this time.


I think you should have got, onshore or offshore does not make difference at this stage, please re-check your account 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> With 261313 you might get invited in February rounds.


Steiger,

Praying your prediction comes to pass...submitted in Sept as well and its been a long wait. Currently preparing docs so that when the invite comes through, I lodge immediately.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> I am also hopeful for ICT BA category , mine is 60 points applied on 26/11/15.


hey mukesh so u on 55+5 points for Business Analyst is it?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

provide your points break down.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Steiger,
> 
> Praying your prediction comes to pass...submitted in Sept as well and its been a long wait. Currently preparing docs so that when the invite comes through, I lodge immediately.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


We will get through, in fact, you are in better position than me.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Will the next round be on 5 Feb?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> Will the next round be on 5 Feb?


Yes should be 5th and 19th


----------



## raguirtt (Jun 14, 2015)

My EOI Date of Effect is 9th Oct 2015 for Analyst Programmer.
Can i get an invite in up coming round?


----------



## sridevimca2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Submitted EOI on 8th Oct,2015 with 60 points ,Software Engineer*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 08th of Oct,2015 with 60 points for Software Engineer.
Can anyone please guide when can I expect the invitation.I heard from this forum there is a huge jump in last invitation round and cleared 2 and half months bcklog for 261313 aspirants.
So can I expect mine on next invitation which is on 5th Feb.

Thanks,
sridevi.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes should be 5th and 19th


I think it would be on 12th, see the last year's rounds.


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

I received an email from DIBP for the invitation round:

Invitation rounds are held twice a month and the next invitation round is scheduled for Wednesday 3 February 2016. Each invitation round is independent and different points and date cut offs will apply.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

se29m said:


> I received an email from DIBP for the invitation round:
> 
> Invitation rounds are held twice a month and the next invitation round is scheduled for Wednesday 3 February 2016. Each invitation round is independent and different points and date cut offs will apply.


That's interesting!! Hmmm


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

venkats said:


> I think it would be on 12th, see the last year's rounds.


Venkats invitation rounds may not happen on the same that was held last year did you check other months you would find that their are changes in the dates. Someone else also posted after you that the i vitation round will happen in 3rd as per the email he/she received from dibp. 

But until now no official results for 22nd Jan round published nor the next invitation rounds dates published so let us wait and see.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

se29m said:


> I received an email from DIBP for the invitation round:
> 
> Invitation rounds are held twice a month and the next invitation round is scheduled for Wednesday 3 February 2016. Each invitation round is independent and different points and date cut offs will apply.


Very good news for 60 pointers again!


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Can I expect an invite in February*

Skilled Independent Visa - Sub Class 189
ANZSCO - 263111
ACS - January 25th (10 points)
PTE - 90 (20points)
Age - 25 Points
Education - 15 Points
EOI - Plan to Submit before 31st January ( with 70 Points)

Do I have a chance to get invite an February? :fingerscrossed:
Does anyone has ever received invite in a month's time?


----------



## chibuzakpa (Sep 22, 2015)

Next invitation round is Wednesday 3rd February 2016


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Guys, does anyone know the official invitation dates for Feb 2016 (a part of the 3rd)? I can't find them!! 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

what if i apply on 15th feb ????because on 15th of feb my points will be 60 because of 5 years expereince .

Can i apply before this date ?


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Second Monday of February, is what I know


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confusion*



QueenB said:


> Hey Guys, does anyone know the official invitation dates for Feb 2016 (a part of the 3rd)? I can't find them!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


what if i apply on 15th feb ????because on 15th of feb my points will be 60 because of 5 years expereince .

Can i apply before this date ?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> what if i apply on 15th feb ????because on 15th of feb my points will be 60 because of 5 years expereince .
> 
> Can i apply before this date ?


yes. but you will be eligible for visa 189 only after your points become 60.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

charlie31 said:


> Second Monday of February, is what I know


That's on the 8th then, not the 3rd. Why are they making it so complicated?!lol

I have my PTE on the 3rd so even if I pass it with 79+ the 8th is gonna be too close!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*eNGINEER*



engineer20 said:


> yes. but you will be eligible for visa 189 only after your points become 60.


Sir thanks for your reply , my current point are 50 , after 15th feb it will be 55 and 55 +5 (state sponsor ship ) for 190 visa it will be 60 

So can i apply before this period , i know its not possible ,please comment


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Sir thanks for your reply , my current point are 50 , after 15th feb it will be 55 and 55 +5 (state sponsor ship ) for 190 visa it will be 60
> 
> So can i apply before this period , i know its not possible ,please comment


Unfortunately, you cannot apply anyways because you will only have 55 points. No use mate.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Sir thanks for your reply , my current point are 50 , after 15th feb it will be 55 and 55 +5 (state sponsor ship ) for 190 visa it will be 60
> 
> So can i apply before this period , i know its not possible ,please comment


Based on my understanding you can submit a EOI with 50 but it won't be taken into consideration at all until you add enough documentation to get to 60. So submitting it before having 60 is slightly pointless in my point of view


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

YES , i am at - 

IELTS -10 
EXPERINCE - 5 
SS - 5 
EDU - 15 
AGE 25 

Trying to improve in english to jump the que. 




jyoteesh.akurati said:


> hey mukesh so u on 55+5 points for Business Analyst is it?


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> Second Monday of February, is what I know


But someone on the forum said they received an email stating the next invitation is on the 3rd?!!


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys 

Sorry if i have posted this in wrong forum. Not sure if i needed to start a new thread .

I had few queries about Australian Regional study points.
I did my Masters in Computing from UniSA , Adelaide (Mar 2007-Dec 2008)
Am I still eligible for the regional study points?
What would be the ideal documents i would need to provide ?
I have got few mobile bills/bank statements/rent receipts with me from that period
but its just one or two months document from 2007 and 2008 /09 .

Would that be enough as proof because i surely don't have either of above documents
for every month.


Thanks for your time
Cheers


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

to claim 10 points it should be 5 years as of the date on EOI


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> to claim 10 points it should be 5 years as of the date on EOI




I am guessing you aren't refering to my post .


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys can someone help me with estimates.

I have submitted an EOI with 60 points for Analyst Programmer 261311 effective 04/12/2015. When can I expect my invite.

Is there any possibility I could get an Invite in Feb or March rounds?

Responses will be appreciated!


Amit


----------



## Sree47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi All,

My EOI submitted date is 03-Dec-15 for SWE 261313 with 60 Points.

Please help me when can I expect invite ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Really, does no one knows the selection criteria for making it to the queue?


----------



## Parveshrulhan (Jan 23, 2016)

Guys pls update the candidate's waiting list for upcoming Feb round.. it's gives a very nice idea of overall eoi rounds


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

I think the order just depends on the number of points, so all the ones with 70 will get an invite, then all the ones with 65 and so on. Obviously if you have 60 you are last in line every round compared to others with higher points. If you look on the skillselect page on the immi website in the previous invitation rounds it gives you the visa date of effect which is:

'For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.'

That would give you an idea of when you could get an invitation. The link for the page is: SkillSelect and for example the link for the 18 Dec round is: SkillSelect - 18 December 2015 Round Results

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Parveshrulhan said:


> Guys pls update the candidate's waiting list for upcoming Feb round.. it's gives a very nice idea of overall eoi rounds


Where is that list?


----------



## Parveshrulhan (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry but I also don't know.. hoping to receive invitation this time in Feb as I had applied on 24/09/2015 with 60 points.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes this is very helpful. Looked at the skillselect. So some jobs have a very low hit rate and if you are under that category, the chances for you to get an invite is very high. But most of the IT jobs will take time because the queue is bigger. The only way to jump the queue is to have more points than 60.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Parvesh, what category have to applied under.


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Seeking your expert assistance on my current situation. I lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261312 on 30th Aug last year. My ACS assessment expired on 9th Jan 2016 to which I applied for the renewal and got the assessment renewed on 29th Jan. However, just after the expiry of ACS I got the invitation on 22nd Jan round and after waiting for close to 5 months I am stuck again 
What options do I have?
Can I lodge the visa?

Regards,
Narender


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

nyadav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Seeking your expert assistance on my current situation. I lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261312 on 30th Aug last year. My ACS assessment expired on 9th Jan 2016 to which I applied for the renewal and got the assessment renewed on 29th Jan. However, just after the expiry of ACS I got the invitation on 22nd Jan round and after waiting for close to 5 months I am stuck again
> What options do I have?
> ...


Hi Narender, 

Your case seems to be a genuine one. If you ask me, you can go ahead and apply for the invitation you received. You need to attach the old ACS assessment along with the new one, with a letter indicating the reason you mentioned. If you are in Australia, i would suggest you go meet a Immigration consultant, they ask $40-$60 as consulting charges, clarify your doubt. 
- RAKI


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Pack your bags mate! Good luck


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Narender,
> 
> Your case seems to be a genuine one. If you ask me, you can go ahead and apply for the invitation you received. You need to attach the old ACS assessment along with the new one, with a letter indicating the reason you mentioned. If you are in Australia, i would suggest you go meet a Immigration consultant, they ask $40-$60 as consulting charges, clarify your doubt.
> - RAKI


Thanks RAKI,

I am not in Australia, so can't pursue that option. However as per DIBP rules the documents should be valid at the time of invitation be it IELTS or ACS. The risk is too big here as if gets rejected I would loose the entire fees and it could be worst i.e. the ban for 3 years 

Regards,
Narender


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

nyadav said:


> Thanks RAKI,
> 
> I am not in Australia, so can't pursue that option. However as per DIBP rules the documents should be valid at the time of invitation be it IELTS or ACS. The risk is too big here as if gets rejected I would loose the entire fees and it could be worst i.e. the ban for 3 years
> 
> ...


Hi Narender, 

When you reapplied/renewed for ACS, did you give reference of the old skill set assessment or not ?


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Narender,
> 
> When you reapplied/renewed for ACS, did you give reference of the old skill set assessment or not ?


Hi RAKI,

There wasn't any option but I used the link to earlier application interface and just uploaded 2 extra documents corresponding to experience and new passport as the previos documents were already there which were dated 2 year back.

Regards,
Narender


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Vakymy said:


> But someone on the forum said they received an email stating the next invitation is on the 3rd?!!


I have also got email from dibp, 3rd Feb next round


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Friends 

Why would DIBP send individual emails stating next invitation rounds ? 
It has not yet updated the website.


----------



## FlyToAus (Jan 5, 2016)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Why would DIBP send individual emails stating next invitation rounds ?
> It has not yet updated the website.


Invitation rounds are usually on the first and 3rd friday of a month right? Is it a holiday in Australia on 4th and 5th?


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

No holidays here. Secondly why would they send individual emails :grinning:


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Why would DIBP send individual emails stating next invitation rounds ?
> It has not yet updated the website.


those who have a 190 submitted eoi in skillselect, they got this mail.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> those who have a 190 submitted eoi in skillselect, they got this mail.


I havent


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Neither have I got any email stating next invitation round after submitting 190 EOI.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> those who have a 190 submitted eoi in skillselect, they got this mail.


Invitations for 190 visas do not follow the schedule published on the DIBP website. So likely the date of the next 189 invitation round will be Feb. 5th, but perhaps 190 invitations will be issued on the 3rd.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is the second Monday of February on the date of next round?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The invitation round dates for February haven't been published yet, but they are likely to be Feb. 5th and 19th.


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Me waiting eagerly for Invite, have applied in Software Engineer (189) category on 23 Jan with 75 Points. Keeping my fingers crossed for next round of invitation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

With 75 points, you are virtually guaranteed an invitation in the next round.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> Me waiting eagerly for Invite, have applied in Software Engineer (189) category on 23 Jan with 75 Points. Keeping my fingers crossed for next round of invitation.


75 points!!! what the !!! DIBP may call you over telephone and invite you man  .. Just kidding.

you will be the first person to get an invite the next round for 261313. so have a beer and chillout :eyebrows:


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> Me waiting eagerly for Invite, have applied in Software Engineer (189) category on 23 Jan with 75 Points. Keeping my fingers crossed for next round of invitation.


You should have submit your EOI on 21st Jan 16... and by now you wud have lodged the visa application.

only one condition that you will not receive invite is, no draw happen.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys, what's the future of 70points? You think it is as certain as 75? :joy::joy:


----------



## pamphleteer (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on 9 Nov 2015 with 60 points under Analyst Programmer 261311. 

Any chance I'd get an invite on February?

Cheers


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Even I have submitted my EOI on 04 Dec 2015 with 60 points under Analyst Programmer 261311. 

Any chance I'd get an invite on February?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

pamphleteer said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on 9 Nov 2015 with 60 points under Analyst Programmer 261311.
> 
> Any chance I'd get an invite on February?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

In the last invitation round,the queue for 60 pointers moved from June to September.This was not happening since last 3-4 months ,where the 60 pointers queue was moving 5-10 days in each invitation round.
If the current trend continues ,you might get the invite in Feb.It all depends on number of EOI submitted with 60+ points after 22nd January.


----------



## Ravali (Jan 28, 2016)

Definitely. Even 65 pointers don't have much waiting time. 70+ will surely get invited in the immediate round!


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

That's good news, now waiting for the website to release the invitation dates. Fingers crossed.

Best of Luck to all fellow members waiting for invitation.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I applied my EOI on 20-Jan-2016 subclass 189 with 60 points. My ANZSCO for Production or Plant Engineer is 233513. Moreover, I applied for NSW (Sub-190) with 65 points in the same date.
is there any possibility to be invited in FEB?


----------



## prabhuranjan (Dec 13, 2013)

nyadav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Seeking your expert assistance on my current situation. I lodged my EOI with 60 points for 261312 on 30th Aug last year. My ACS assessment expired on 9th Jan 2016 to which I applied for the renewal and got the assessment renewed on 29th Jan. However, just after the expiry of ACS I got the invitation on 22nd Jan round and after waiting for close to 5 months I am stuck again
> What options do I have?
> ...


Hi Narender, 

I had similar situation for one of my friend and i called the DIBP and spoke with them. Your ACS and IELTS needs to be valid at the time of EOI submission . You need produce the new ACS assessment to CO after the visa lodgment. So no worries and apply for the visa. 

At the sametime, reapply for ACS with reference to your old assessment , you normally get the reassessment in a week of time. Cheers bro. Go ahead. and apply the visa.

Good luck with your visa application and wishing you a speedy grant. 
best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Applied on 16/09/15 with 60 points and eagerly waiting for next friday


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

All the best ?


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

Good luck to all my aspiring friends...


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who's applied for ANZO 135112


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I filed my EOI today (01-02-2016) with (ANZSCO-263111). 60 points.

Can i expect the invitation for the Feb round?

Thanks,


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Applied on 16/09/15 with 60 points and eagerly waiting for next friday


fingers crossed for all us waiting...applied 26/09/15...10days after you!!!
Down on my knees with prayers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Some people in this threat mentioned that coming round will be on 3rd-Feb (00:00) not on friday . that means after 17 hours . Am I right?


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Hopefully we'll get the invites.. I received the email from dibp due to my eoi for visa 190 nsw separately. I did not include 189 on my second eoi so they asked me if i want to change my eoi and include 189. I already have 189 eoi which i hope to get an invite this week. If dibp's email to me is correct, we will get an invite by tomorrow.. If it will be on the 5th, i don't think it will makes much difference. Good luck to all of us..


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> fingers crossed for all us waiting...applied 26/09/15...10days after you!!!
> Down on my knees with prayers


So you are not applying for visa 190?
You will be waiting for 189 rounds?
All the best!


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

subscribing to this thread.
EOI submitted on 1st Feb 16


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi all. The email also is not that clear. But for everyone's info and reference..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

se29m said:


> Hi all. The email also is not that clear. But for everyone's info and reference..


Well. I hope this is a true copy from DIBP but it says the most recent round happened in 9 Jan 2015 but now it is 2016 and it happened in 22 Jan 2016! so I think this is spam.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Second, they haven't publicised Feburary invitation rounds. It will be quite absurd if we get the invitation tomorrow. But again, I hope so.


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Boss, for me 2 days will not make any difference. As we are all waiting for the invites this week, it is rather unpleasant to be discrediting people who tried to share information in here. If the email is spam, so be it. I rest my case.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Some people in this threat mentioned that coming round will be on 3rd-Feb (00:00) not on friday . that means after 17 hours . Am I right?



Not sure how they got this info but SkillSelect has not been updated yet with the next round date. So I wouldn't trust any information that is not official.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

se29m said:


> Hopefully we'll get the invites.. I received the email from dibp due to my eoi for visa 190 nsw separately. I did not include 189 on my second eoi so they asked me if i want to change my eoi and include 189. I already have 189 eoi which i hope to get an invite this week. If dibp's email to me is correct, we will get an invite by tomorrow.. If it will be on the 5th, i don't think it will makes much difference. Good luck to all of us..


I think the invite for 190 visa will be not as per teh scheduled invitation round dates as with the 189 visa. 190 is state sponsored so actually you would have applied for a state nomination and the state would be sending you the invite. As for 189 the invites are issued only on scheduled invitation round dates.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

But Just in case! Guys make sure to check your SkillSelect portal in 1 hour!


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Login error (.. Will try again later..


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys i received 189 ita just now!!!!


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a new member, I have applied for 189 visa with 65 points today 2-feb-2016 for ANSCO code 261112, is there a possibility of getting an invitation shortly?


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

So happy guys!!!! I have not received the email yet, but it is in my skillselect portal. 60pts civil engineer, lodged eoi 23/01/16..


----------



## raguirtt (Jun 14, 2015)

Got Invite for Analyst Programmer after long wait.lane:

EOI Date : 09th Oct 2015


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Hope i regained my reputation.. :-d congratulations to those who received their invitation.. Next step guys


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Damn! So it is going on! GOOD LUCK! 2613ers!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

se29m said:


> Hope i regained my reputation.. :-d congratulations to those who received their invitation.. Next step guys


Sorry for my doubt.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Not invited yet for me...


----------



## kaeel (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just to help this community a little, I thought I'd share that I have received my invitation to apply today. EOI date 19 Dec 15, accounting, invited today. 70 points. Hope this information would help others.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Not invited yet for me...


Patience, young padawan.


----------



## Mig21 (Oct 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Not invited yet for me...


Don't worry mate. You will get the invite in the next round. Just wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Patience, young padawan.


Yes. at this moment I am in full of hope. My employer is waiting in Australia and I can't wait to tell him. I can work now


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello All,

I have just received the invitation. Applied 261313 on 16/09/2015 with 60 points.

Woooooooohoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yes. at this moment I am in full of hope. My employer is waiting in Australia and I can't wait to tell him. I can work now


We both might get it in the next round


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

raguirtt said:


> Got Invite for Analyst Programmer after long wait.lane:
> 
> EOI Date : 09th Oct 2015


Mate are you a 60 pointer?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Mate are you a 60 pointer?


If he is not a 60 pointer he cannot technically wait.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Congratulations folks!!


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

WOW !! I just got invited ..COngrats everyone who got invited

189 visa 261313 - SW engr
EOI Date 1st OCt 2015 - 60 pts


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Got Invitation*

Hello All,

I have just received the invitation. Applied 261313 on 30/09/2015 with 60 points.

I am confused, it is real or fake??
Cause the one round before the last round the queue is reached till 26/06/2015, how come it cleared 3 months in just 2 rounds?

Anyone please clear this doubt?????

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the invitation. Applied 261313 on 30/09/2015 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


NO the last round up to 11/09/2015 people with 60 pointers got invited so it is true.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Please 2613ers post Nov respond!


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have just received 189 invitation with 65 points.


----------



## Mig21 (Oct 7, 2015)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the invitation. Applied 261313 on 30/09/2015 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


I have got the invite mate applied my EOI on 30/9/2015. No doubts. It's real, check the status of the EOI. Time to celebrate.


----------



## sridevimca2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Got Invited*

Hi All,

thanks for all your support.We got invited just now .

EOI : 8th Oct,2015
Point : 60
Code : 261313

Thanks,
Sridevi.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Steiger said:


> NO the last round up to 11/09/2015 people with 60 pointers got invited so it is true.


Thanks mate for confirmation 
Its time for Celebration   
According to my previous calculation I thought I will get invitation after 5-6 months...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mig21 said:


> I have got the invite mate applied my EOI on 30/9/2015. No doubts. It's real, check the status of the EOI. Time to celebrate.


Yes mate , its time to celebrate and time to change signature also


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello friends, congratulations for all who got invited. As per above posts, for 261313 Software Engineer latest EOI is 8th Oct. Can any one let me know if they got invited after this date please.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

se29m said:


> So happy guys!!!! I have not received the email yet, but it is in my skillselect portal. 60pts civil engineer, lodged eoi 23/01/16..


Congrats dear 
I was waiting my agent to call me, but he didn't call 
maybe I have to wait for next rounds.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> So you are not applying for visa 190?
> You will be waiting for 189 rounds?
> All the best!


I will wait for the two rounds in February, if I do not get an invite I will lodge 190 since my 60days will not have expired.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

*Lodgement*



Rehan77 said:


> So you are not applying for visa 190?
> You will be waiting for 189 rounds?
> All the best!


I will wait for the two rounds in February, if I do not get an invite I will lodge 190 since my 60days will not have expired.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> I will wait for the two rounds in February, if I do not get an invite I will lodge 190 since my 60days will not have expired.


Mate you should've got invited ages ago what happened?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Okay it seems that most of people are not even realising that there is a round today.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratz to everyone who got invited today. Hope you all get your grants very quickly!!!

In the mean time if you have got multiple EOIs, please don't forget to withdraw your 189 EOIs so you end up saving a spot for 55+ pointers like us for next NSW invitation round.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Mate you should've got invited ages ago what happened?


Finally got the magic invite for 189:second::second:

My country is 8hrs behind so hadn't logged in since I am still at work.

Halleluyah...........Steiger your next mate.....


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Finally got the magic invite for 189:second::second:
> 
> My country is 8hrs behind so hadn't logged in since I am still at work.
> 
> Halleluyah...........Steiger your next mate.....


When is your EOI DOE?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is the list of 2613ers so far:

261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261313	60	2/12/2015	ssahoo3
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	9/12/2015	lakku
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312	60	6/1/2016	ravikiran7070
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger 

I am off now but I will recheck tomorrow because we still do not know the status for Nov and Dec applicants.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Congratz to everyone who got invited today. Hope you all get your grants very quickly!!!
> 
> In the mean time if you have got multiple EOIs, please don't forget to withdraw your 189 EOIs so you end up saving a spot for 55+ pointers like us for next NSW invitation round.



You mean withdrawing the 190 EOI ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Finally got the magic invite for 189:second::second:
> 
> My country is 8hrs behind so hadn't logged in since I am still at work.
> 
> Halleluyah...........Steiger your next mate.....


Congratulations on receiving your ITA.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> You mean withdrawing the 190 EOI ?


Yep my bad. I meant the 190 EOIs.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> When is your EOI DOE?


as per signature 26/09/2015


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys,
Just now i got an email from skillselect stating that i have been invited to apply for the visa in te 189 category i had 65 points. so the draw is on 3rd Feb.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

rocky1977 said:


> Guys,
> Just now i got an email from skillselect stating that i have been invited to apply for the visa in te 189 category i had 65 points. so the draw is on 3rd Feb.


Congrats Rocky.. When did you apply and which occupation code? Can you please provide your entire time line?


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

ni****gandhi said:


> Congrats Rocky.. When did you apply and which occupation code? Can you please provide your entire time line?


IELTS : 7,7.5,7.5,7.5 15/11/2014
ACS : 25/1/16 +ve report.
EOI : 29/1/16 with 65 points in 261313.
ITA : 3/2/16

I am not very sure what are the next steps after i get the ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocky1977 said:


> IELTS : 7,7.5,7.5,7.5 15/11/2014 ACS : 25/1/16 +ve report. EOI : 29/1/16 with 65 points in 261313. ITA : 3/2/16 I am not very sure what are the next steps after i get the ITA.


Apply for a visa! Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rocky1977 said:


> IELTS : 7,7.5,7.5,7.5 15/11/2014
> ACS : 25/1/16 +ve report.
> EOI : 29/1/16 with 65 points in 261313.
> ITA : 3/2/16
> ...



Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply. 
Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. In addition spouse work related documents may not be required if not claiming points for spouse. 

This checklist is just for reference and may not be accurate in all terms. Please refer to official 189 checklist from DIBP website.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Apply for a visa! Congrats!


Andy did you have any faintest of idea on what just happened today. seems like a shocker! how come dibp issued invites today itself without any announcements. From 2611xx occupation code only one person reported receiving invite so far. Am absoultely stunned.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys Good News finally knocked my inbox today ... Got invite for 189 !!!

Please guide me the further process, Half way down... As my wife is carrying what should I do?


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yipee, got my invite today, very excited.
Just want to know, if currently being employed is precondition for visa grant, as I am on career break for last 10 months (have declared same in ACS) ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Andy did you have any faintest of idea on what just happened today. seems like a shocker! how come dibp issued invites today itself without any announcements. From 2611xx occupation code only one person reported receiving invite so far. Am absoultely stunned.


I am shocked too, have no idea why today... thats very weird. 

btw. i love your visa checklist.. can i re-use it when people are asking?


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends plz share the information about cut off rate for enginnering technologist 233914 ...feeling upset as I am not able to get any information


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> Yipee, got my invite today, very excited. Just want to know, if currently being employed is precondition for visa grant, as I am on career break for last 10 months (have declared same in ACS) ?


No, but DIBP may ask extra questions in terms of why this gap exist and how do you sustain yourself.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Add me to the wait list.
261311, 60 points, EOI lodged on 11/11/2015




Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
> 261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
> ...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows,

At last invited today for 189 under 2613 ANZCO having 60 points and my DOE is Sep-28-2015. Wish you all the best.


----------



## farhanziaf (Jul 30, 2015)

Folks,
I am also lucky to have the Visa invite today, What to do next?


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

*Add me to list*

Add me to list pls

261313	60	02/01/2016



Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
> 261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
> ...


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Add me to list pls
> 
> 261313	60	02/01/2016


Does it mean that only 2613 anzsco will be invited in this round?


----------



## prabhuranjan (Dec 13, 2013)

se29m said:


> Hope i regained my reputation.. :-d congratulations to those who received their invitation.. Next step guys


 Come On buddy. You never lost it before.. Thanks for your support.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Hi friends 
Got my invite today for 189. 
EOI : 06 Jan 2016
Business Analyst
Points: 65

It was definitely a surprise round by DIBP. 

Congrats to all those who received it and all the best to those who are still waiting.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi friends
> Got my invite today for 189.
> EOI : 06 Jan 2016
> Business Analyst
> ...


Congratulation Raki1978.


----------



## RAKI1978 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you vikas. 




vikaschandra said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends
> ...


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Invitation received on 3rd Feb'16*

EOI filed on 12th Jan 2016 for Subclass 189 against ICT Business Analyst with 65 points and received invitation on 03rd Feb 2016, which is superb.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am shocked too, have no idea why today... thats very weird.
> 
> btw. i love your visa checklist.. can i re-use it when people are asking?


Sure Andy you can re-use the checklist. Share it with others who need it

Well about the round it was yet another shocker from DIBP but not bad at least some were relived of being tensed.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jitinbhasin21 said:


> EOI filed on 12th Jan 2016 for Subclass 189 against ICT Business Analyst with 65 points and received invitation on 03rd Feb 2016, which is superb.


You are pretty lucky to have the cutoff move to jan 2016 so soon. Congratulations jitin.


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> You are pretty lucky to have the cutoff move to jan 2016 so soon. Congratulations jitin.


Yup thanks.. I am surprised to received it so early. It wasn't expected.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

how far did non pro rata moved, is it current with 60 points?


----------



## MissionAus_2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Yup thanks.. I am surprised to received it so early. It wasn't expected.


Any particular checklist to follow or any certain points to keep in mind while lodging application.


----------



## Mony (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi 
I have got invitation really appreciate this forum for lifting my spirit and good suggestions
EOI submitted 7 October 2015
261313
60 points 
189


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Mony said:


> Hi
> I have got invitation really appreciate this forum for lifting my spirit and good suggestions
> EOI submitted 7 October 2015
> 261313
> ...


Congratulations! and all the best for your next steps 

Thanks,
S R


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

I got my invite. 26313 with 60 points. Eoi doe 29 October. Thanks guys. It's such a big surprise to get invite.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Got my invite EOI, 1st Feb with 70 points.

Congratulations to all those who made it.


----------



## pamphleteer (Sep 12, 2014)

Invitation received!

189 - 261311 - 60 points - EOI 9 Nov 2015

All the best guys!


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

189 - 261313 - 60 points - 12/11/2015 - Invited
Didn't expect this at all and have already submitted 190 application


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is the list of 2613ers so far:

261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261313	60	2/12/2015	ssahoo3
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	9/12/2015	lakku
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312	60	6/1/2016	ravikiran7070
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger 

The most recent DOE for 2613ers is 12/11/2015 by Sennara


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


Are these the pending ones? Do we expect to get Invited in the next Feb round?
Expert opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

amitanshu said:


> Are these the pending ones? Do we expect to get Invited in the next Feb round?
> Expert opinions will be appreciated.


Extremely likely.


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...



Hello Steiger,

Please add me to the list.

261313 60 21/1/2016. Niks2088


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have a doubt regarding lodging my VISA application.
Recently I have got a new passport after adding my spouse name in it.
But at the time I of filling EOI I have put my old passport details.
So now is there any problem if I apply for VISA as my EOI with old passport number and now that one is expired and having the new passport.
Or what is the other way to inform DIBP about this change, do I need to submit the form for change of circumstances?

Please let me know if anyone has faced similar issue.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Extremely likely.




Oh my!!! List is moving superfast 

Only 2 months backlog to reach jan 👍


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Congratulations FOLKS who have received the invitation.

Looks like same trend is continuing for 2613XX which is a wonderful news.


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Congratulations for all invited in the beginning of February!

The border website hasn't been updated for a while, have it? It still showing invitations rounds from January. Developers vacations? =/


__________________
Occupation Code 261312 - Developer Programmer
PTE: 05-Jan-2016 (65+)
EOI: 15-Jan-2016 - 189 (60 points) / 190 VIC (65 points)


----------



## rak_123 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Invitation Recieved*

I got the invite for 189 today.
ANZO : 261311
DOE : 07-OCT-2015

I sincerely thank this forum for the upto date information.
Thank you all


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

unable to access the skillselect website as of now (14:47 AEST) :-/

auth.dis.gov.au

An error occurred

An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> unable to access the skillselect website as of now (14:47 AEST) :-/
> 
> auth.dis.gov.au
> 
> ...


when ever there is a draw skill select gives this error!!
Don't worry, check it after 3-4 hours and it will show
Cheers!!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> when ever there is a draw skill select gives this error!!
> Don't worry, check it after 3-4 hours and it will show
> Cheers!!


Hoping for a good news. CHEERS MATE


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Absolute shocker about today Invite.But congratulations to all who got Invitation.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

I am very greatful and thankful to every single one of you on this forum.....lets all keep up encouraging wether through askingor answering to a members' issue

Congratulations to all who got invited and all the best to those waiting.....God bless you all.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Add me too please 

*261313	60	01/2/2016	chzaib*



Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

rishishabby said:


> Does it mean that only 2613 anzsco will be invited in this round?


No, All other ANZSCO codes will get invites too, its just that mainly 2613ers share and update detalis.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

chzaib said:


> No, All other ANZSCO codes will get invites too, its just that mainly 2613ers share and update detalis.


Complete shocker. Got my 189 visa invite today


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
> 261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
> ...


Hey,

Please add my details in the list.

189 visa
Analyst Programmer 261311
EOI date- 2/2/2016
Points- 60


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Can anyone else confirm from Nov? My DOE is 11/11/2015 with 60 points in 261311 and my agent said I did not get the invite.




Steiger said:


> Here is the list of 2613ers so far:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Can anyone else confirm from Nov? My DOE is 11/11/2015 with 60 points in 261311 and my agent said I did not get the invite.


One guy 12/11/2015 got invite. I think your agent is wrong.


----------



## ssai22 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi folks,

is there any particular reason why DIBP site is not getting updated with recent stats? thanks.

EOI 20/1/2016
Visa 189 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Any particular checklist to follow or any certain points to keep in mind while lodging application.





vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply.
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> ...


You can refer this checklist. Hope this helps


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Called agent again to confirm. He said I dint get the invite. 
Will wait for someone else to confirm in this forum.

Code: 261311
EOI date: 11/11/2015
Points: 60



Steiger said:


> One guy 12/11/2015 got invite. I think your agent is wrong.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Called agent again to confirm. He said I dint get the invite.
> Will wait for someone else to confirm in this forum.
> 
> Code: 261311
> ...


Wait for 24-48 hours. It takes them time to send/receive emails as they are in bulk.
All the Best!!


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hope so. I guess I cant check the status myself, I only have the EOI ID.



Rehan77 said:


> Wait for 24-48 hours. It takes them time to send/receive emails as they are in bulk.
> All the Best!!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261313	60	2/12/2015	ssahoo3
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	9/12/2015	lakku
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312	60	6/1/2016	ravikiran7070
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I have just filed My Health Declarations for 189 visa.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> 261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
> 261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
> 261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
> 261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
> ...


Little confused..one guy with 12/11/2015 as EOI DOE has got invited.. Sennara i guess.

Howcome people from 12th october are still not invited? :confused2: Am i missing something?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Little confused..one guy with 12/11/2015 as EOI DOE has got invited.. Sennara i guess.
> 
> Howcome people from 12th october are still not invited? :confused2: Am i missing something?


My fatal mistake:

261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2015	marli15
261313	60	2/12/2015	ssahoo3
261311	60	4/12/2015	amitanshu
261313	60	9/12/2015	lakku
261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312	60	6/1/2016	ravikiran7070
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats for folks who got invite today!! Eagerly waiting for the next round..
Are there any ETL programmers by any chance in this group who are waiting for invite?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have a doubt here. I had got my nomination for 190 visa last week and i filled my health declaration and finished the tests for 190 visa also. 
Now that i just received my 189 visa, should i go ahead and do the medical tests again?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for updated list




Steiger said:


> My fatal mistake:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Narender,
> 
> I had similar situation for one of my friend and i called the DIBP and spoke with them. Your ACS and IELTS needs to be valid at the time of EOI submission . You need produce the new ACS assessment to CO after the visa lodgment. So no worries and apply for the visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks Prabhu,

Was there any problem for your friend in getting the visa? What year it was.

Regards,
Narender


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Congratulation to all who have received the invite today.

Remaining ones, including me keep the spirits high, Almost there around the corner. Will make it

Regards
Ashish


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

I have not received the invite - 261311, 60, 11/11/2015.
Got the EOI status checked again now.





Steiger said:


> My fatal mistake:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

I have recieved my inviation.. 2613... DOE 28/10/2015

Thank you very much..!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I have not received the invite - 261311, 60, 11/11/2015.
> Got the EOI status checked again now.


Either Sennara lied or your account is having a problem with updating the status in that case, I will keep my eyes on you to track your status. However, I will keep assuming that 12/11/2015 is the latest date for invitation.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Niks2088 said:


> Hello Steiger,
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> 261313 60 21/1/2016. Niks2088


Have you got your invitation with DOE 21/1/2016???


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

nasti said:


> Have you got your invitation with DOE 21/1/2016???


Adding list means that he is waiting.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Adding list means that he is waiting.


thanks for your quick reply. could you tell me how far the backlog for 2613 is cleared and when the next round would be?
thanks inadvance


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

nasti said:


> thanks for your quick reply. could you tell me how far the backlog for 2613 is cleared and when the next round would be?
> thanks inadvance


the day before the list is the latest 'projected' clearance, you can calculate that right? We never the know the exact date until SkillSelect publishes the result.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

I have sent a message to Sennara for confirming the EOI submission date; waiting for response. As you might have seen, Sennara's signature is not updated correctly.



Steiger said:


> Either Sennara lied or your account is having a problem with updating the status in that case, I will keep my eyes on you to track your status. However, I will keep assuming that 12/11/2015 is the latest date for invitation.


----------



## divans (Feb 3, 2016)

anyone with 60 points in 233411 electronics engineer got invite recently??or any updates on latest date of eoi in recent rounds??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone found this thread which is very infomative by all means for everyone currently engaged with the PR process. Very good writeup by *nicemathan*. Thanks to him. 

Guys go through this it will help you in many aspects. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

Prathap said:


> I have recieved my inviation.. 2613... DOE 28/10/2015
> 
> Thank you very much..!


Are you with 60 points?


----------



## FerFrizzo (Apr 30, 2013)

hemaa said:


> Congrats for folks who got invite today!! Eagerly waiting for the next round..
> Are there any ETL programmers by any chance in this group who are waiting for invite?


HI Hemaa, I'm an ETL programmer by still am trying to sort the ACS out.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Niks2088 said:


> Hello Steiger,
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> 261313 60 21/1/2016. Niks2088


Sorry if i am confusing! I see you have added only 2613 codes... how about 2631 ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

One request to all my friends who received the invitation for 189 visa please delete their eoi for 190 ss if they applied. That would be a great help to all applicants who r eagerly waiting for their 190 invite.. thanks in advance. By deleting the 190 eoi the process of skill select can run quicker as the applicant by self move from it. So pls pls just do it for the rest people who r waiting since long.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Are you with 60 points?


Yes.. 60 points


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I have sent a message to Sennara for confirming the EOI submission date; waiting for response. As you might have seen, Sennara's signature is not updated correctly.


Just curious... Any news from Sennara?


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

*Sennara*

Assuming that Sennara is not real, what was the cut off date? 
I tried to compile all messages and got for 2613 the cut off in 09/10/2015 which is good.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Assuming that Sennara is not real, what was the cut off date?
> I tried to compile all messages and got for 2613 the cut off in 09/10/2015 which is good.


IF not then 9/11/2015.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Check out this post

"Originally Posted by Prathap View Post
I have recieved my inviation.. 2613... DOE 28/10/2015

Thank you very much..!"

Means atleast OCtober 2015 is cleared!!


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Sorry if i am confusing! I see you have added only 2613 codes... how about 2631 ?


This must be due to backlog found mostly in 2613 code applicants list. Not sure though.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. Yes got reply that they submitted on 12/11/15.
Not sure how there is a discrepancy. I asked for screenshot of my EOI preview from agent and everything looked fine, it is in submitted status. 




marli15 said:


> Just curious... Any news from Sennara?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi. Yes got reply that they submitted on 12/11/15.
> Not sure how there is a discrepancy. I asked for screenshot of my EOI preview from agent and everything looked fine, it is in submitted status.


Hmmm... Can you ask your agent to give you the password to check further?


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

They don't share the password with us, they say that its common for all applicants.
It is a registered migration agent. 
No option other than waiting now. Meanwhile lets see if we get another data point from someone with DOE in Nov who got the invite.



marli15 said:


> Hmmm... Can you ask your agent to give you the password to check further?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

NO BUDDY INTERESTEN IN FORUM ONCE GET INVITED.
One request to all my friends who received the invitation for 189 visa please delete their eoi for 190 ss if they applied. That would be a great help to all applicants who r eagerly waiting for their 190 invite.. thanks in advance. By deleting the 190 eoi the process of skill select can run quicker as the applicant by self move from it. So pls pls just do it for the rest people who r waiting since long.


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

Please add me in the list too. I applied on 14th Jan-2016 for NSW with 60 points (55+5) for subclass 190.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> They don't share the password with us, they say that its common for all applicants.
> It is a registered migration agent.
> No option other than waiting now. Meanwhile lets see if we get another data point from someone with DOE in Nov who got the invite.


Hope someone will shed some light on this and DIBP will update their website soon.


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello Guys, firstly I would like to thank each one of you for all your valuable inputs. This forum has been source of information for all our doubts and solution for all our problems. The wait for 2613XX with 60 pointers has relly tested our patience and anxiety levels. 
My agent confirmed be the invite for my 189 application with 60 points, EOI on 29th Sept. Finally all the wait is over and is time to get one step closer to the destination.
I thank once again for all your continued support, congrats for all who received the invites and ALL THE BEST for those awaiting. Believe me you will have your turn soon.
Thanks!!


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

FerFrizzo said:


> HI Hemaa, I'm an ETL programmer by still am trying to sort the ACS out.



Have sent you a pm


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hi guys, need an advise

I got VSS invitation, should I go ahead with 190 or wait for next 189 round? my EOI is 20/11 with 60 pts, what are the chances for me on 19 Feb. or whenever next round?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Will there be any invitation tonight?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Will there be any invitation tonight?


I think you are new. It happens fortnightly. So I speculate that the next round will happen on 17 Feb 2016 (next Wednesday).


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I think you are new. It happens fortnightly. So I speculate that the next round will happen on 17 Feb 2016 (next Wednesday).


Apologies in advance for being a pedant.

Next Wednesday = 10th Feb
A week on Wednesday = 17th Feb


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Apologies in advance for being a pedant.
> 
> Next Wednesday = 10th Feb
> A week on Wednesday = 17th Feb


Okay. next next Wednesday. you were quite picky..;;


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

I think they've cleared only up to 09/11/2016 (dd/mm/yy). You would receive an invite in the next round. I haven't seen anyone having their EOI date beyond 9th of Nov receiving invites. So, be rest assured! Good luck!


----------



## michelle.ho (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Please add me in the list.

190 visa
261313 Software Engineer
EOI date- November 26, 2015
Points- 55 + 5 (NSW)

Thank you so much.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Okay. next next Wednesday. you were quite picky..;;


I was... I was...

Come tell me off once you get your visa 
From the looks of things, you won't be waiting too much longer for that invite.


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

*EOI 189 65 points*

Guys,
I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. software engineering category.
any chances of getting invite in 5th Feb, 2016 round?

Thanks,
PM


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

prasoonmadnawat said:


> Guys,
> I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. software engineering category.
> any chances of getting invite in 5th Feb, 2016 round?
> 
> ...


Depends entirely on when you submitted your application.


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Depends entirely on when you submitted your application.


That was on 03rd Feb, 2016


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

prasoonmadnawat said:


> That was on 03rd Feb, 2016


Well, the next round will be on 17th February, there was one on the 3rd this week. 
I would imagine 65 points should get you an invite at the next round.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

prasoonmadnawat said:


> That was on 03rd Feb, 2016


next round will be on 17th-Feb .


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

next round is on 17 Feb 2016. SkillSelect


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Will there be any invitation tonight?


nope. already had on 3rd.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Look at their occupational ceiling:

For 2613 : 3624 / 3624

What a mistake!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow in Jan 22 round they issued 658 invitations to 2613ers.. They almost tripled the number of invitations for that round. And they cleared 81 days in that round. 

Now on Feb 23 they cleared at least up to 12 Nov 2015. Which means around 60 days. And they seem to have issued only 218 invitations in that round. This shows that not many people in Nov and Dec lodged their invitation.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I got my ACS Skill Assessment +ve Result today (1 hour back only ), and I submitted my EOI.
I need to ask Naive Question
1. What next ?? (Wait..How much??) 
2. What is DOE (written in many posts here) ?? Is it "Date of Expression"

Thanks,
Munish

261313 Software Engineer
18.12.15 IELTS (R 8.5 L 8.5 S 7.5 W 7.5)
16.01.16 ACS Submitted
05.02.16 ACS Positive Response
05.02.16 EOI 189 Submission - 65 points


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Look at their occupational ceiling:
> 
> For 2613 : 3624 / 3624
> 
> What a mistake!


Are we sure if this is a mistake?


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

@Munishghai

1. Chances are high for you geting the invite in next round

2. Yes


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Well, the next round will be on 17th February, there was one on the 3rd this week.
> I would imagine 65 points should get you an invite at the next round.


Oh i didnt know that a round happened on 3rd. i though it was to happen on 5th.


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

Niks2088 said:


> Are we sure if this is a mistake?


Looks like they have changed the ceiling for 2613. :confused2:


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

prasoonmadnawat said:


> Looks like they have changed the ceiling for 2613. :confused2:


Look at 2611 and 2613, if these figures are correct then no more invitations will be issued for these occupation until the next financial year.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*occupation ceiling*



prasoonmadnawat said:


> Looks like they have changed the ceiling for 2613. :confused2:


The anzsco site says 5364. But the skillselect site shows lesser.. 

Do they mention on their skillselect site if the occupation ceiling has been exhausted for 2015-2016?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Niks2088 said:


> Are we sure if this is a mistake?


There is no way the demand can reduce by 2000 odd slots in just one invitation round.. i remember in the last round it was 5364.. now it suddenly changed to 3624.. could be an error updated by someone.. If it is true that it dropped by 2000 then we are doomed :frusty:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Look at 2611 and 2613, if these figures are correct then no more invitations will be issued for these occupation until the next financial year.


One of our colleagues here on the forum had emailed DIBP about the ceiling and received reply that the ceiling remains unchanged. Let us hope that is absolutely true


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

prasoonmadnawat said:


> Niks2088 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we sure if this is a mistake?
> ...



Only explanation i could find is that they give invites on pro rata basis. Hence, even if ceiling value is changed they cannot exhaust it in feb itself.


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> > There is no way the demand can reduce by 2000 odd slots in just one invitation round.. i remember in the last round it was 5364.. now it suddenly changed to 3624.. could be an error updated by someone.. If it is true that it dropped by 2000 then we are doomed
> 
> 
> Agreed.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

vikaschandra said:


> One of our colleagues here on the forum had emailed DIBP about the ceiling and received reply that the ceiling remains unchanged. Let us hope that is absolutely true


Plus the 22-Jan result page shows the following - 



> Note: the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures


No mention of 2613 in that list. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> One of our colleagues here on the forum had emailed DIBP about the ceiling and received reply that the ceiling remains unchanged. Let us hope that is absolutely true


Did they specifically mention that the ceiling remained unchanged at 5364 ?


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Plus the 22-Jan result page shows the following -
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of 2613 in that list. :fingerscrossed:


Let me try to be optimistic here: 
Currently SkillSelect is updated as of the Jan 22nd round according to which the ceiling should have maxxed out at 3624. But there was a round that happened on Feb 3 and several people reported being invited for 2613. So now if the ceiling had breached as of Jan 22nd then how come they were invited??


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Plus the 22-Jan result page shows the following -
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of 2613 in that list. :fingerscrossed:


I hope it is a mistake otherwise we have to wait at least 5 months


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Let me try to be optimistic here:
> Currently SkillSelect is updated as of the Jan 22nd round according to which the ceiling should have maxxed out at 3624. But there was a round that happened on Feb 3 and several people reported being invited for 2613. So now if the ceiling had breached as of Jan 22nd then how come they were invited??


Check it again, they have corrected the mistake


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Note:*the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year: 2212 ? Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures Its not for 2613... This is by mistake. So dont worry. We can still apply for 189. Cheers.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys if the updates were true, then it would cause a total upheaval to this immigration policy because there are so many stakeholders other than actual applicants. So I really think you guys should never doubt about the occupational ceiling.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys if the updates were true, then it would cause a total upheaval to this immigration policy because there are so many stakeholders other than actual applicants. So I really think you guys should never doubt about the occupational ceiling.


2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364(ceiling)​	3624(current) 

67.5% of the ceiling reached.. 32.5 % left eace:

My heartrate and breathing are now normal


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> My heartrate and breathing are now normal


We are 2... :high5:


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


>



Shouldn't it be 4060 for 15-Feb-2016?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, Do u have any Idea, when Can I get NSW nomitation Invitaion.
in have 55+5 (sponser)
English 0
EOI submitted NOV 5 , 2015.
SOFTWARE Engineer 2613.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Steiger said:


>


How did you come to conclude that only 218 invitations were sent on the round on 3rd Feb. I think it could be bit more.


----------



## karann15 (Nov 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> My fatal mistake:
> 
> 261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec
> 261311	60	20/11/2015	ArjunYadav15
> ...


Hi,

Kindly add me too 
261313 60	16/12/2015 karann15


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> How did you come to conclude that only 218 invitations were sent on the round on 3rd Feb. I think it could be bit more.


Because they are only issuing 1600 invitations this round (which is normal per se)


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Shouldn't it be 4060 for 15-Feb-2016?


Yes but I haven't updated anything regarding that round. I will keep updating it.


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

Add me too in the same list :
261313 60	14/01/2016 pooja.gupta.p


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Because they are only issuing 1600 invitations this round (which is normal per se)


It's a great news if only 218 invitations were sent. This would leave enough invitations left until occupation ceiling is reached. If the same number of invitations to be sent on 17th and the fact that holiday season falling during this EOI-DOE period (not many people applying), I think all or if not most of the backlog would be cleared. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a query related to selection criteria. Please help me with some advice. I have submitted my Subclass 190 for NSW with 60 points (55+5) for Software Engineer (261313) . What are the chances for me getting an invite for the same in this year 2015-2016.
On the other hand I have been trying my luck for PTE-A and every time I miss by 1 mark in 1 section only. This has happened with me 3 times repeatedly. I'm planning to give my exam next month thinking this time I would be able to crack the exam for 10 points. If I'm able to crack it then probably I can apply for Subclass 189 with 65 points and Subclass 190 with 70 points. 

I somehow feel that with 60 points with 190 my chances are quite bleak. Please help me with your suggestions.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Updating EOI*

Hi Guys have a query.

I booked my PTE-A second attempt thinking i won't get an invite from NSW or 189 anytime soon. I got an invite from NSW last week and the day after my invite i wrote my PTE-A and killed it.. got L 90, R 90, S 90, W 87. got full 20 points now.. Is there a way for me to update my EOI? Because now i will have 70 points and i will get invited the next round and i can withdraw my NSW EOI to help others


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

It took 1 year for invitation?
any Idea That I have (55+5) and submitted on 5th NOV 2015.
are thr chances for 2613 or do I have to give PTE?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, I am updating an EOI Backlog clearance history sheet for occupation code 2613xx (Software and programmers...). (Link in my signature) Would anyone please let me know the lowest cleared points with latest date of effect for 2613-- ? 

As I got grant now so I need an admin who can update this sheet on each round to help others... Kindly contact if anyone has knowledge of EOI system and how it works... PM me


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm submitting my EOI early next week with 65 points for the 189 for 2335. Do you think I will be able to get an invite in february?

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

I received a feedback that i am eligible for an invite for next round on 17 Feb..
2335 - mechanical Engineer. - 65 Points

So i guess you are very much eligible too..
Hope for the best

Good Luck..

BR




QueenB said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm submitting my EOI early next week with 65 points for the 189 for 2335. Do you think I will be able to get an invite in february?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Steiger said:


>


My friend, from where I get the same table for ANZSCO 233513?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, I am maintaining the following sheet for 2613xx. No one else. You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Shouldn't it be 4060 for 15-Feb-2016?


You are right ravikiran, 

Actually Steiger took the screenshot of my sheet before I updated it fully...  Not sure why he didn't includ the last column


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

ZAQ1983 said:


> My friend, from where I get the same table for ANZSCO 233513?


Bro, I am maintaining this sheet to help all the people having the same occupation (2613xx) as I do. I don't think anyone else would be doing it for other occupations.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364​	3624

This is as per the SkillSelect website and numbers till 22nd Jan. Please keep in mind that, 3624 does not contain 3rd Feb round count. If we are adding 3624 +1600 (3rd Feb Round Number), then numbers goes up to 5224 till 3rd Feb. We are only left with 140. Anybody agree?

What will happen after that? Do we need to wait until July?


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Bro, I am maintaining this sheet to help all the people having the same occupation (2613xx) as I do. I don't think anyone else would be doing it for other occupations.


Thank you so much for maintaining the sheet, Murtza.
Found someone with EOI Date: 9 Nov 2015 received an invitation this round.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

marli15 said:


> Thank you so much for maintaining the sheet, Murtza.
> Found someone with EOI Date: 9 Nov 2015 received an invitation this round.


You are welcome Marli 

Thanks for the information, I have updated the sheet accordingly. Changed it to 9th Nov


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

call.ksingh said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364​	3624
> 
> This is as per the SkillSelect website and numbers till 22nd Jan. Please keep in mind that, 3624 does not contain 3rd Feb round count. If we are adding 3624 +1600 (3rd Feb Round Number), then numbers goes up to 5224 till 3rd Feb. We are only left with 140. Anybody agree?
> 
> What will happen after that? Do we need to wait until July?


Bro, 1600 are total invites for all occupations, not only for 2613xx. So relax


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364​	3624
> 
> This is as per the SkillSelect website and numbers till 22nd Jan. Please keep in mind that, 3624 does not contain 3rd Feb round count. If we are adding 3624 +1600 (3rd Feb Round Number), then numbers goes up to 5224 till 3rd Feb. We are only left with 140. Anybody agree?
> 
> What will happen after that? Do we need to wait until July?


3624 for only 261313 bro. 1600 r for all occupation . Not only 261313. So just chill. Its not like that.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 3624 for only 261313 bro. 1600 r for all occupation . Not only 261313. So just chill. Its not like that.


If it was 1600 for 261313 all of us will be in Australia in 4 months lane:

I know that's not the case


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> If it was 1600 for 261313 all of us will be in Australia in 4 months lane:
> 
> I know that's not the case



Understood.

Thanks Guys. One more question, Do I have a chance in next round? My EOI with 60 points under 2613 category was submitted on 13/11/2015. I believe, so many others friends have the same question.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am planning to apply for 189 for 261312.
I lodged my eoi back in 25/10/2015 and I have suspended it back in last month because I am still waiting for my PYP certificate. I have checked that the date of effect is still the same and was wondering if I unsuspend it on the 19/02/2016, will I get the invitation on the 2/03/2016?
The thing I wasn't sure is what happens when you suspend your eoi and they have already passed your date but your date of effect remains the same. Cheers.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Understood.
> 
> Thanks Guys. One more question, Do I have a chance in next round? My EOI with 60 points under 2613 category was submitted on 13/11/2015. I believe, so many others friends have the same question.


Next round you should get your invite mate!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Understood.
> 
> Thanks Guys. One more question, Do I have a chance in next round? My EOI with 60 points under 2613 category was submitted on 13/11/2015. I believe, so many others friends have the same question.


I will make a 100% guaranteed prediction here. You will get it on 17/2/2016 round. 100% sure. If not, I will leave this forum. Why? because one person (Sennara) in this forum submitted on 12/11/2015 got invited.


----------



## RSK1976 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi friends,
For last 1 year, i regularly read most of the topics in this forum and i following the same direction and cleared the pte A in band 7 all section.
Actually i failed couple of times in ielts with just .5 in speaking. After that, i wrote PTE and cleared in 65 in speaking and other are more than 79. Thanks to everyone who supported me and provide the right information.

Yesterday i have submitted the EOI with points 70 for the code analyst developer. Can you please suggest when i can get the invite. 
The date of birth will be crossing 32 on 18th feb. Is it any impact for the eligible points. Please advice.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I will make a 100% guaranteed prediction here. You will get it on 17/2/2016 round. 100% sure. If not, I will leave this forum. Why? because one person (Sennara) in this forum submitted on 12/11/2015 got invited.



Thanks Steiger !! and hats off to your confidence level. I will definitely let you know the outcome on 17/02/2016. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I will make a 100% guaranteed prediction here. You will get it on 17/2/2016 round. 100% sure. If not, I will leave this forum. Why? because one person (Sennara) in this forum submitted on 12/11/2015 got invited.


Steiger...Boss..!! show some lights on my case too... And predict ...

I am electronic engr. And i submitted EOI on 17 August 2015

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp:10
iELts:0
NSW: 5

When i will get invi.. Bcz my stress level is going to burst...:-(


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I will make a 100% guaranteed prediction here. You will get it on 17/2/2016 round. 100% sure. If not, I will leave this forum. Why? because one person (Sennara) in this forum submitted on 12/11/2015 got invited.


Like your confidence Steiger. And most importantly you are basing your prediction on the fact that you have come across. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## preena (Feb 6, 2016)

*Accountant*

Hello Guys

I have submitted my EOI on 14 Aug 2015 with 65 points for 189 Visa for General Accountant.
Till now 70 points is the cut off for Accounting.

Do anyone know, when people with 65 points will start getting invitations for accounting.
I am little worried.
Please Advice.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hi guys, need input regarding employment for below scenario

1. I am currently working in company X (in Australia)
2. I lodged visa
3. I quite company X
4. I am un-employed or start working in company Y

How do DIBP handle this situation? I am assuming I would have to update my application online with employment details? what happens if a person is unemployed at the time of grant?


----------



## Anubhav2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi guys, 
One of my friends is a banker with 6+ years of work experience. He had studied 3 years bachelor and 2 years masters. Currently he is employed in a renowned bank in a post of supervisor. Is this occupation eligible for PR processing of any type? If yes, can anybody provide me with the occupation code? Thanks.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> One of my friends is a banker with 6+ years of work experience. He had studied 3 years bachelor and 2 years masters. Currently he is employed in a renowned bank in a post of supervisor. Is this occupation eligible for PR processing of any type? If yes, can anybody provide me with the occupation code? Thanks.


Sorry mate but i had a similar challenge with my spouse and had to be the primary applicant. She has 7+ banking experience and no visa pathway for her and this whole migration thing was her idea


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Can you please tell me as per January last round cut off the 60 pointer who submitted their eoi in sep got the invitation my question is what are my chances now of geeting Invitation i have submitted my eoi on 27th aug with 60 point but in 489 family sponser class..and one more question why did they reduced the number of invitation for 489 from 80 per month to 10 per month?i k ow 261313 is in pro rata bases but still i just want to know how long it will take now?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Honourable Members,

I've submitted my EOI on 03-Feb-15 00:30 Australia time (submitted from India, so it was 2nd Feb here). So, I did not expect it to be considered for the invite on 3rd Feb. I have submitted with 65 points for the 189 for 21111. Do you think I will be able to get an invite in February (the next one on 17th)?

Thanks.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I think you are new. It happens fortnightly. So I speculate that the next round will happen on 17 Feb 2016 (next Wednesday).


Hello Steiger,

I've submitted my EOI on 03-Feb-15 00:30 Australia time (submitted from India, so it was 2nd Feb here). So, I did not expect it to be considered for the invite on 3rd Feb. I have submitted with 65 points for the 189 for 21111. Do you think I will be able to get an invite in February (the next one on 17th)?

Thanks.


----------



## michelle.ho (Feb 4, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I will make a 100% guaranteed prediction here. You will get it on 17/2/2016 round. 100% sure. If not, I will leave this forum. Why? because one person (Sennara) in this forum submitted on 12/11/2015 got invited.


Hi,

My visa is 190 for 261313 Software Engineer, submitted on November 26, 2015 with 55 + 5 points (NSW). Do I have a chance in next Feb round?


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I also received my invitation from NSW on 29-Jan-2016, applied for it on 01-Feb-2016 and got their approval on 3-Feb-2016. Now getting the documents ready for dependents


----------



## Anubhav2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Vakymy said:


> Sorry mate but i had a similar challenge with my spouse and had to be the primary applicant. She has 7+ banking experience and no visa pathway for her and this whole migration thing was her idea


Thanks for the information. Feeling bad for him. Wish it would be added in the future. I have suggested him to opt for Canada. Seems unfairly harsh when you are not allowed to meet what you desired and yet see others meeting theirs.


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Waiting for 189 eoi invitation from Dec 9th with 60 points for 2613 developer programmer.hope will get in feb 2nd round or March 1st round. Is my assumption is true?


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

kirrak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Waiting for 189 eoi invitation from Dec 9th with 60 points for 2613 developer programmer.hope will get in feb 2nd round or March 1st round. Is my assumption is true?


Hi Kirrak. I am also waiting. Submitted on Dec 2. Hopefully we will get the invitation soon.  All the best to all of us!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kirrak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Waiting for 189 eoi invitation from Dec 9th with 60 points for 2613 developer programmer.hope will get in feb 2nd round or March 1st round. Is my assumption is true?


According to the current trend,

9/12/2015 EOI will be invited in Feb 17 (the probability is almost 99%).
9/12/2015 EOI will be invited in Mar 4 (the probability is 100%)


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Hi Kirrak. I am also waiting. Submitted on Dec 2. Hopefully we will get the invitation soon.  All the best to all of us!


You are almost guaranteed like Kirrak. Please share your experience.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

I am eagerly waiting for my invite too... 

BR



Steiger said:


> You are almost guaranteed like Kirrak. Please share your experience.


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 4th Feb 2016 under 189 with 70 Points. I believe the next invitation round is on 17th Feb. Do i have chances of getting invite in that round or I will need to wait more.

Thanks.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys just to note I am only investigating cases with 2613 code for other code or other visa (such as 190) I cannot predict.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> You are almost guaranteed like Kirrak. Please share your experience.


Thanks, Steiger. You are highly sought after now after the prediction that you made for one of the forumers  Will share my experience.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

What is your nominated occupation?



pangasa.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 4th Feb 2016 under 189 with 70 Points. I believe the next invitation round is on 17th Feb. Do i have chances of getting invite in that round or I will need to wait more.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> What is your nominated occupation?


He opted for ICT Business


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> He opted for ICT Business


You are correct, it is ICT Bus Analyst. So any thoughts?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys just to note I am only investigating cases with 2613 code for other code or other visa (such as 190) I cannot predict.


Did u applied for 189 and 190 both?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pangasa.s said:


> You are correct, it is ICT Bus Analyst. So any thoughts?


ICT BA with 70 points you got to start working on your documents and funds to lodge visa application. After 17th you can lodge.


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> ICT BA with 70 points you got to start working on your documents and funds to lodge visa application. After 17th you can lodge.


Thanks a lot for your reply.  Will start working on the documents as soon as possible. Thanks again


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Updated EOI to 70 Points Today!*

Hi Guys,

I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs. 

My EOI DOE is 08/02/2015 with 70 points. Waiting for the 189 Invite now :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs.
> 
> ...


I will remove you from the waiting list


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I will remove you from the waiting list


Hopefully i get invited the next round 😊


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi every one,

Two questions please.


1. I have recently submitted EOI for NSW SS case with 70 Points. When i should expect invitation ??

2. If i submit 189 with 65 .. do i have chance for this year in Business System Analyst category ?

any rough idea or trend set ? i am new to immigration process.

Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Two questions please.
> 
> ...


What is your DOE for 189?

Yes the cutoff currently is running for 65 points you stand fair chance to get invited in next few rounds if the DOE is Jan 2016. Follow the below thread for updates on waiting list for 2611xx

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-315.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs.
> 
> ...


congrats Ravikiran... 70 points for 261313, invite in next round


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Dear Ravi..


I have not submitted for 189 -- yet not decided. If there stand a chance i will submit  (65 Points)

Yet only applied with 190. DOE 06 Feb (NSW SS 70 Points)

I just want to know what are major differences in both visa classes and what do you recommend for me?.


SYSTEM ANALYST Category.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Dear Ravi..
> 
> 
> I have not submitted for 189 -- yet not decided. If there stand a chance i will submit
> ...



2 Things

1) With 189 you can work anywhere in AUS. You can switch jobs to any state in AUS. Only downside is that if a number of people are scoring 65+ in your occupation code, your waiting time might increase for you to get an invite.

2) With 190 you get 5 additional points from the state you want the sponsor or the state where you think you have plenty of jobs for your profile. The risk of 190 is that once you get your visa you need to work in that particular state for a minimum period of 2 yrs. so you see there is a catch here. But if you are confident that there a lot of opps for a business analyst in the state say NSW or Victoria then go for 190 else wait for 189


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Dear Ravi..
> 
> 
> I have not submitted for 189
> ...


189 is better than 190.
1.u dont have to pay for state nimination in 189.
2. U can live in anywhere in australia.
3. U dont need to fallow any rules for stay in one state.
4. U r free in 189 and no perticular servey to fill once u finish your 2 years stay.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 189 is better than 190.
> 1.u dont have to pay for state nimination in 189.
> 2. U can live in anywhere in australia.
> 3. U dont need to fallow any rules for stay in one state.
> 4. U r free in 189 and no perticular servey to fill once u finish your 2 years stay.



Dj 

You are right ,

But i was going through SKILL SELECT Website.

1. 189 (65 Points) they are just clearing backlog of October 2015. Still if i apply i will be counted for Feb DOE .. only remaining slots are 476 out of 1536. There is a risk in waiting and hoping 189 invitation.

2. 190 (70 Points) I have applied DOE 06 Feb 2016. Still 1200 invitation overall remaining for NSW SS out of 4000. There is good chance of invitation.

Being System Analyst .. New South wales is IT jobs Hub. 

So now give me your expert opinion on my philosophy. Moreover NSW SS only charge 300$ extra. Which is really a small amount if one can get invitation within 2015-2016.

 Looking for advice from experts on above cases.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Dj
> 
> You are right ,
> 
> ...


Mate if you are confident that you can get yourself a job in NSW go ahead with 190.

It's all about your preference and if you are ready to play the waiting game.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Mate if you are confident that you can get yourself a job in NSW go ahead with 190.
> 
> It's all about your preference and if you are ready to play the waiting game.



Thanks for your advice Ravi.

Just on a note, i tried researching a little bit about other restriction then job availing 190. I couldnt find any.

If you have any other limitation in knowledge please share.

As far as i understood.

Restriction: Have to do job in NSW for 2 years and keep updating change of address to state department.

But all other benefits are same as 189. I can travel freely all along the Australia, i will have to same time period for final passport same in 190 and 189.

M i right ?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

HI,

How did you apply for PCC from UAE.. can you give me a rough Idea,?
Do you need a request letter from Australian embassy in Dubai?



vikaschandra said:


> What is your DOE for 189?
> 
> Yes the cutoff currently is running for 65 points you stand fair chance to get invited in next few rounds if the DOE is Jan 2016. Follow the below thread for updates on waiting list for 2611xx
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-315.html


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

HI,

Does NSW provide data of occupational ceiling? 



r_zz said:


> Dj
> 
> You are right ,
> 
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> r_zz said:
> 
> 
> > Dj
> ...


Yes ravi.thats right.we can just give the openions only. People will do what they want and what they think. Dont mind.
Any way all the best to u for next step.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes ravi.thats right.we can just give the openions only. People will do what they want and what they think. Dont mind.
> Any way all the best to u for next step.




Thanks guys.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> HI,
> 
> Does NSW provide data of occupational ceiling?



Not on occupation level. But over all they do.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Dj
> 
> You are right ,
> 
> ...


Dear r_zz where did you find the details on skill select the the backlog of Oct 2015 is being cleared?

The results that are published on the skill select website for 189 clearly says that the cutoff for 189 stands at 18 December 2015 4.01 pm. Thereafter their has been another round and the person waiting the list to get invited with 65 points has DOE of 24th Jan 2016. 

You need to re-check the data you are referring to. You certainly stand chance yo get invited with 65 points under 189. 

Further choice remains all yours on whether to go for SS or Independant.


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> HI,
> 
> How did you apply for PCC from UAE.. can you give me a rough Idea,?
> Do you need a request letter from Australian embassy in Dubai?


Hi Shawnchristophervaz,

I am not able to post the link, search for "dubai pcc online" on Google and select the first link from here you can ask for a PCC from outside the country and takes about 2 to 3 days


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> HI,
> 
> How did you apply for PCC from UAE.. can you give me a rough Idea,?
> Do you need a request letter from Australian embassy in Dubai?


Hi their where are you currently in UAE or Kuwait?

How long were you in UAE? Were you issued with an emirates ID? If you are outside the country and no more the reaident of UAE you will have to follow a different procedure. Refer to the link below for details

https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/services/good_conduct_certificate_request.do

If you are in UAE you can apply online at the same link along with the emirates Id details mentioned. The fee is AED 220 per person. If you have never had a PCC issued by dubai police you would need to present yourself to one of the police stations (bur dubai, jebel ali, al mulla etc) for personal identification and soon after the identification you will receive the Good Conduct Certificate in your email. 

If you have already had a PCC issued earlier then hpon paying he fees the CID department will take almost 24-48 hours and you will have the email with GCC received in your mailbox. 

Make sure that you request for PCC in english if you dont specify they will issue it in Arabic. Also mention to address the GCC to Department of Immigration and Border Protection Australia

Hope the information helps


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Vikas,

You actually dont need to be in country for UAE to get a PCC, I left UAE 4 years back and I had got my PCC for some other purpose online using the same URL you have posted.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I will remove you from the waiting list


Hi Steiger, are you helping Murtza with the sheet that he has been maintaining?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Hi Steiger, are you helping Murtza with the sheet that he has been maintaining?


No I am maintaining my own sheet because Murtza is now out, I am keeping my own sheet. If needed, I can share it to the public.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Submitted an EOI today with 70 point claim for 261313. Hoping to get the invite in next round


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI (subclass 189, 261313) with 65 points on 24/01/2016 and received the invite in 3rd February round. The email from skillselect says that the invite will be active for 60 days.

Any idea what happens if I don't lodge the visa in these 60 days? Will my DOE change to 3rd April and will I be included in the future rounds?


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

Cyberking said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI (subclass 189, 261313) with 65 points on 24/01/2016 and received the invite in 3rd February round. The email from skillselect says that the invite will be active for 60 days.
> 
> Any idea what happens if I don't lodge the visa in these 60 days? Will my DOE change to 3rd April and will I be included in the future rounds?


If you do not lodge an application within 60 days then this invitation will expire and you will have to wait for another invitation. Data from same EOI will be considered for next invitation rounds. Precisely this is what is written on the SkillSelect site:



> If you are invited to apply for a visa you will receive an invitation from SkillSelect. You will then have 60 days from the date of invitation to make a valid visa application online before the invitation expires.
> 
> Applications received outside of this timeframe will not be valid and you will need to wait for a further invitation before being eligible to make an application. The online visa application system will use information from your EOI, therefore you do not need to re-enter some information already provided.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks mate !! Much appreciated


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys,, I'm worried about the chance to be invited
current ceiling for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) is 1172/1788.
DOE is 20/01/2016 with 60 points (189).. 

any reply will be well appreciated


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Guys,, I'm worried about the chance to be invited
> current ceiling for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) is 1172/1788.
> DOE is 20/01/2016 with 60 points (189)..
> 
> any reply will be well appreciated


Moreover, I got to know that on 22-Jan round, the cutoff was 20-01-2016
so, Any chance for to get invitation next round?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Guys,, I'm worried about the chance to be invited
> current ceiling for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) is 1172/1788.
> DOE is 20/01/2016 with 60 points (189)..
> 
> any reply will be well appreciated


I'm surprised you didn't get an invitation in the Feb. 3rd round since the Jan. 22nd cutoff was 20/01/2016. You must be next in line, so I wouldn't be too concerned about the occupation ceiling. The likelihood of the remaining 600 invitations all going to 65+ applicants is incredibly small.


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get an invitation in the Feb. 3rd round since the Jan. 22nd cutoff was 20/01/2016. You must be next in line, so I wouldn't be too concerned about the occupation ceiling. The likelihood of the remaining 600 invitations all going to 65+ applicants is incredibly small.


Hi Maggie,

What are my chances of invitation in the next Feb round, which is scheduled for 17/02/2016.

EOI DOE (60 Points: 189): 04/12/2015
Analyst Programmer: 261311

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

amitanshu said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> What are my chances of invitation in the next Feb round, which is scheduled for 17/02/2016.
> 
> ...


The backlog has been cleared for 60 point EOI submissions up to 12th of November so you are about 3 weeks behind. If they continue to clear the backlog, you may be invited next round or else should be March at the latest. Impossible to guarantee though without knowing every EOI that's in the system.


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Maggie,

I submitted my EOI on 14th January'2016 with 60 points(55+5) for 261313 (Software Engineer). I have no clue about the NSW invite but still hopeful for next month. Can you help me with some advice. It would be helpful.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pooja.gupta.p said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th January'2016 with 60 points(55+5) for 261313 (Software Engineer). I have no clue about the NSW invite but still hopeful for next month. Can you help me with some advice. It would be helpful.


Hi pooja. Not next month but u have to wait up to may. Coz after 20 -5-2015 with 55 points no one received invitation since now. Your eoi is january. So have to wait for another 3 months. Cheers.


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for a quick reply. If I bag 10 points in the English test then for NSW I would be applying with 70 points and for subclass 189 I can apply with 65 points. Might be then the probability for getting an invite would be expedited.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

pooja.gupta.p said:


> Thanks for a quick reply. If I bag 10 points in the English test then for NSW I would be applying with 70 points and for subclass 189 I can apply with 65 points. Might be then the probability for getting an invite would be expedited.



If you get 65 for 189 you will get an invite in one or two rounds..

Why go for a NSW 190 visa? 65+5 means you are wasting someone else's chance of getting an invite 

65 pointers are mostly cleared for 189.. So go for 189 and you will surely get an invite in the next round.


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm not sure about the usual lead times here, but can someone please tell me if its fair enough to expect an invitation this month in my situation?I have submitted by EOI on Feb5-2016 for 261313 with 60 points? or When can i expect it?

Im a little worried because in second week of April ill fall under 32+ years bracket for age and i will loose 5 points, my overall score then sums up to 55 points and by definition ill not be invited.

Any advise/thoughts here?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm not sure about the usual lead times here, but can someone please tell me if its fair enough to expect an invitation this month in my situation?I have submitted by EOI on Feb5-2016 for 261313 with 60 points? or When can i expect it?
> 
> ...


60 points you might have to wait for 2 to 3 months.. Better to give one more shot at PTE-A. You are lucky if the backlog clears fast. Currently people till 11th Nov have got invites. Keep in mind that there is only 32% of the ceiling left.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> 60 points you might have to wait for 2 to 3 months.. Better to give one more shot at PTE-A. You are lucky if the backlog clears fast. Currently people till 11th Nov have got invites. Keep in mind that there is only 32% of the ceiling left.


It is 12th Nov. 32% is still ok compared to the fact that now there are only 4 months left until the new FY. Therefore, it is going through the normal process.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> It is 12th Nov. 32% is still ok compared to the fact that now there are only 4 months left until the new FY. Therefore, it is going through the normal process.


True but if he is 33 in april then he will lose 5 points.. That's why it's better to take PTE. April is like 4 invitation rounds away. Depends though..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> True but if he is 33 in april then he will lose 5 points.. That's why it's better to take PTE. April is like 4 invitation rounds away. Depends though..


Does he have 60 at this moment? I don't think so? I think he is going for 190 right? in that case in April he won't have the chance to apply even for 190 right? in that case he is correct. Rather he must take PTE. He did not even started lodging EOI for 189 visa.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> pooja.gupta.p said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for a quick reply. If I bag 10 points in the English test then for NSW I would be applying with 70 points and for subclass 189 I can apply with 65 points. Might be then the probability for getting an invite would be expedited.
> ...


U r always positive ravi. Good on u mate.


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

Just to clarify i submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5-Feb already. Un fortunately there is no possibility to write PTE-A in Netherlands here. IELTS is the only way and i got R: 7.5, L : 7, S : 8 and W : 6.5 (because of that 6.5 i got no points but qualified!). I dont think its possible to write another test before april second week  Deadlock!

So if i read it right then i must be really lucky to get filtered in next few rounds, otherwise the chances are very unlikely or none? is it?

Or am i missing something here?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> Just to clarify i submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5-Feb already. Un fortunately there is no possibility to write PTE-A in Netherlands here. IELTS is the only way and i got R: 7.5, L : 7, S : 8 and W : 6.5 (because of that 6.5 i got no points but qualified!). I dont think its possible to write another test before april second week  Deadlock!
> 
> So if i read it right then i must be really lucky to get filtered in next few rounds, otherwise the chances are very unlikely or none? is it?
> 
> ...


Sorry for my misunderstanding. Hmm.. In that case keep taking IELTS but I cannot guarantee but it seems that they are trying to clear the backlog so that NSW can start inviting 55 pointers in 261313 group. I am not 100% sure but in Jan round they invited in total up to 4800 applicants and in Feb they are inviting up to 3200 (compared to 2300 this is huge) applicants. In Jan 8 they invited around 200 2613ers but in Jan 22 they invited up to 650 2613ers. If this trend continues, it is highly likely that they will invite a lot of 2613ers next week. You need to keep in track of the trend in order to assess yourself your likelihood of getting an EOI before April. I must say that your probability is very high (not lucky but really within a month they cleared up to almost 6 months backlog for 60 pointers) but we will have to see next round so please do not panic but make sure to apply for 190 visa as well just in case.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Ravi and Dj ,

I have submitted EOI for 189 today with 65 points... 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts

With trend what is possible time ?

Moreover 190 is also on que at the moment, i have done some research and 190 is least priority now.

Thank you


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

gurramdi said:


> Just to clarify i submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5-Feb already. Un fortunately there is no possibility to write PTE-A in Netherlands here. IELTS is the only way and i got R: 7.5, L : 7, S : 8 and W : 6.5 (because of that 6.5 i got no points but qualified!). I dont think its possible to write another test before april second week  Deadlock!
> 
> So if i read it right then i must be really lucky to get filtered in next few rounds, otherwise the chances are very unlikely or none? is it?
> 
> ...


One different thing you could try is re-assessment of IELTS score. I got score improvement from 6.5 to 7. But it takes around 5 weeks to get the re-assessment result. Which IELTS you appeared for British Council or IDP?


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Sorry for my misunderstanding. Hmm.. In that case keep taking IELTS but I cannot guarantee but it seems that they are trying to clear the backlog so that NSW can start inviting 55 pointers in 261313 group. I am not 100% sure but in Jan round they invited in total up to 4800 applicants and in Feb they are inviting up to 3200 (compared to 2300 this is huge) applicants. In Jan 8 they invited around 200 2613ers but in Jan 22 they invited up to 650 2613ers. If this trend continues, it is highly likely that they will invite a lot of 2613ers next week. You need to keep in track of the trend in order to assess yourself your likelihood of getting an EOI before April. I must say that your probability is very high (not lucky but really within a month they cleared up to almost 6 months backlog for 60 pointers) but we will have to see next round so please do not panic but make sure to apply for 190 visa as well just in case.


Thanks Steiger. I'm pretty new to this forum. So sorry if this info is already there somewhere but ill chk. Can you however direct me to these numbers you are refering to Jan-4800, Feb-3200. How do i know the trends etc?

Appreciate any help!


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

venkats said:


> One different thing you could try is re-assessment of IELTS score. I got score improvement from 6.5 to 7. But it takes around 5 weeks to get the re-assessment result. Which IELTS you appeared for British Council or IDP?


British Council. Yes, thats an idea. coz i honestly thought my score should be better than 6.5. Ill try that. I guess it comes with some costs?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> Thanks Steiger. I'm pretty new to this forum. So sorry if this info is already there somewhere but ill chk. Can you however direct me to these numbers you are refering to Jan-4800, Feb-3200. How do i know the trends etc?
> 
> Appreciate any help!


SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Results

See Invitations issued during 2015-16

and 

SkillSelect

and click on Next Invitation Rounds


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Steiger said:


> SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Results
> 
> See Invitations issued during 2015-16
> 
> ...



Good news for 190 guys..

After my recent IELTS score .. i have revoked my 190 case and submitted 189 

So one count down from my 190 revoke for waiting list... :juggle:


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

gurramdi said:


> British Council. Yes, thats an idea. coz i honestly thought my score should be better than 6.5. Ill try that. I guess it comes with some costs?


Yes it costs, good thing is if your result is positive (i.e. your score got improved) then you will get the money back. Other important thing is re-assessment can be applied with in some time frame, When you gave your IELTS?


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

venkats said:


> Yes it costs, good thing is if your result is positive (i.e. your score got improved) then you will get the money back. Other important thing is re-assessment can be applied with in some time frame, When you gave your IELTS?




Within 06 weeks of result announcement date you can apply for recheck for your IELTS exam.

Moreover there is only chance of improvement in writing and speaking recheck...

50 - 50 chances...

I wish you best of luck ..as i have been through really bad patch of IELTS examination and my writing also was 6.5 but i re-appeared and all by luck in other attempt i got 7.


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

venkats said:


> Yes it costs, good thing is if your result is positive (i.e. your score got improved) then you will get the money back. Other important thing is re-assessment can be applied with in some time frame, When you gave your IELTS?


My results came in only last friday (the same day i submitted my EOI) I will apply for re assessment today/tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Within 06 weeks of result announcement date you can apply for recheck for your IELTS exam.
> 
> Moreover there is only chance of improvement in writing and speaking recheck...
> 
> ...


True, within 6 weeks. Yeh Personally i hate the IELTS format/lead time to results/their charges and also the overall process but unfortunately thats the only way for me here in Netherlands. So ill have to bear with those guys!!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

hello, 

My friend who is software engg (261313) got his invite on 3rd feb round. (EOI on 14th sep. 60 pts without english score). Since his ACS was expiring in Jan end, I had asked him to redo his ACS and when the results came, to his utter surprise ACS now considered less no of years ( he dropped from 15 pts to 10 points. leaving his EOI at 55 Pts). 
He got in touch with ACS and explained his situation. He sent the necessary documents. they were reviewing it. I told him currently he would not get invite as the ACS would be expired and his EOI would be in suspended situation. But contrary to that, he has got his invite (EOI 60 Pts)

What should be his move? if ACS approves his 8+ years then he is back on 60, should he reach out to DIBP and consider the same invite? or should he resubmit the EOI again and take a new invite letting the past one pass.

If they dont approve the 8+ then its clear cut that he will give PTE A exam and take the 65 pts route.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied EOI for 263111 with DOE on 01-02-2016 and wanted to have the expert advise as to know if i will get the invite in the next round which is scheduled for 17th Feb.

Kindly help


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for my EOI on 5-12-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Could the expat throw some light on when is my chances of getting my invite.

I read from ravikiran7070 post mentioning the backlog for 60 points are cleared till Nov 11th 2015. But I am little confused from the immitracker as it says "2613 ** – cut off 10/10/2015 - 60 points (moved almost 2 months)".

Could experts help me understand please.

Thanks!


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> hello,
> 
> My friend who is software engg (261313) got his invite on 3rd feb round. (EOI on 14th sep. 60 pts without english score). Since his ACS was expiring in Jan end, I had asked him to redo his ACS and when the results came, to his utter surprise ACS now considered less no of years ( he dropped from 15 pts to 10 points. leaving his EOI at 55 Pts).
> He got in touch with ACS and explained his situation. He sent the necessary documents. they were reviewing it. I told him currently he would not get invite as the ACS would be expired and his EOI would be in suspended situation. But contrary to that, he has got his invite (EOI 60 Pts)
> ...


If his points have been changed then he is up for visa refusal. Should wait and see what ACS says about it.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Friends,

I am new here and looking for some suggestion. 

EOI 190 submitted on 10/12/2015 (updated on 08/01/2016) with state preference 'ANY', for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Age - 25
English - 10 (IELTS, L 7.0 R 7.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 O 7.5)
Exp - 5 (4 years as per ACS, actual more)
Qualification - 15

55+5 = 60

What are the chances for nomination from NSW or VIC? How long should I wait?

Anyone received NSW nomination with 55+5 score?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new here and looking for some suggestion.
> 
> ...


Please do not write this in this thread. Go to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-721.html


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> Just to clarify i submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5-Feb already. Un fortunately there is no possibility to write PTE-A in Netherlands here. IELTS is the only way and i got R: 7.5, L : 7, S : 8 and W : 6.5 (because of that 6.5 i got no points but qualified!). I dont think its possible to write another test before april second week  Deadlock!
> 
> So if i read it right then i must be really lucky to get filtered in next few rounds, otherwise the chances are very unlikely or none? is it?
> 
> ...


You could go elsewhere for the PTE - Frankfurt and Brussels both have test centres.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Results
> ...


Just need to wait one or two round. U wiil be choosen very soon.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

nandyyy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my EOI on 5-12-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Could the expat throw some light on when is my chances of getting my invite.
> 
> ...


I agree with your assumption here and don't know which forum is true. However,my instinct is with expatforum and i am going with it.


----------



## virubaps1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dear Friends, I have sumbitted eoi for 233512 mech eng on 8th feb with 60 points. What are the chances for next round of invitation??


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey seniors, hope you are doing well!

Assuming the last applicant with EOI on 09/11/2015 receiving an invite, 

How are my chances for the 17th Feb round with below details? 

EOI - 27 Jan 2016, 261311 with 60 points. 

Appreciate your time!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Hey seniors, hope you are doing well!
> 
> Assuming the last applicant with EOI on 09/11/2015 receiving an invite,
> 
> ...


Telling you the exact chance would be an infraction of immigration law  just kidding. Your chance is moderate for this round. I would say first round on March tho.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Appreciate it*



Steiger said:


> Telling you the exact chance would be an infraction of immigration law  just kidding. Your chance is moderate for this round. I would say first round on March tho.


lmao.. Good one, Steiger! That's what I thought  A word from someone who knows it better would give a sigh of a relief. BTW I would have cried if I missed 10 points with one bloody point in any module. Best of luck man!:boxing:


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received Invitation to Apply.
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> ...



Hi vikaschandra,

Firstly apologies if this question has been already answered, 

Just curious if colored scanned copies are sufficient or do we need to certify before uploading.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nandyyy said:


> Hi vikaschandra,
> 
> Firstly apologies if this question has been already answered,
> 
> Just curious if colored scanned copies are sufficient or do we need to certify before uploading.


Color scanned copies are adequate. If b/w then get them notorized.


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

on# 15 from above post: Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.

Seriously? 5-6 per year? if its a 8+ year exp (which is in my case) then it would be ~50 pages for payslips alone? and notarize all those 50 pages??


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> on# 15 from above post: Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 
> Seriously? 5-6 per year? if its a 8+ year exp (which is in my case) then it would be ~50 pages for payslips alone? and notarize all those 50 pages??



You might want to confirm on this but I submitted last 6 months.. so hope the latest 6 months notorized payslips should be good.


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied for my EOI on 31-12-2015 for 261312 (developer programer) with 60 points. Could the expat throw some light on when is my chances of getting my invite.and any one know which is last date EOI get invitation in 3 february round for 2613XX code. 

Thanks.

Code : 261312 (developer programer)
EOI: 31/12/2015 189 (60 pts)
Invites:XX?XX?XX
MED:XX?XX?XX
PCC:XX?XX?XX
GRANT


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Considering that DIBP has cleared the backlog for 4-5 months in last 2 rounds and the last applicant with EOI on 09/11/2015 received the invite in 3rd Feb round, I think that you have a very good chance in 1st or 2nd round of March. Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

JayminPatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my EOI on 31-12-2015 for 261312 (developer programer) with 60 points. Could the expat throw some light on when is my chances of getting my invite.and any one know which is last date EOI get invitation in 3 february round for 2613XX code.
> 
> ...


Considering that DIBP has cleared the backlog for 4-5 months in last 2 rounds and the last applicant with EOI on 09/11/2015 received the invite in 3rd Feb round, I think that you have a very good chance in 1st or 2nd round of March. Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

Cyberking said:


> Considering that DIBP has cleared the backlog for 4-5 months in last 2 rounds and the last applicant with EOI on 09/11/2015 received the invite in 3rd Feb round, I think that you have a very good chance in 1st or 2nd round of March. Fingers crossed !!!


Thanks Cyberking for your quick reply.


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi guys!! 
My consultant uploaded my EOI on 19 Jan with 65 points for 261313 under 189 and I got invitation in Jan 22 round. But unfortunately the points in EOI were incorrect, my actual points are 60, for which my consultant submitted another Eoi on 26 Jan with 60 points. My previous eoi is as it is because we can't edit Eoi once we get invite. Consultant is saying that they are not going to do anything with old invite as it will automatically get expire in two months and I will get invitation for new eoi. Hoping for the best. You guys can add me in the list:
60 points 
Doe 26 Jan 2016 
261313 
189 

Thanks and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I've submitted EOI for 189 for Software Engineer 261313 on Feb 10th with 60 points.
I haven't claimed points for my husband's skills as he is yet to receive the assessment result from VETASSESS. 
Hope to get a positive result soon from VETASSESS, so I could push my points to 65.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Current SkillSelect 3 Feb 2016 says our 2613ers updated up to 20 Nov 2011. What the XXXX? WHat a mistake again! I am disappointed!

SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that they invited up to 20 Nov 2015? or 20 Nov 2011 so... 11 Nov 2020? Damn Cannot even guess what happened.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have one question on date of entry in Australia. On what basis, they are deciding? As per the past trend, it is depends upon the PCC/Medical. I am asking because, My India PCC is expiring on May 2016 (Because i got that in May 2015) and My USA PCC expiring on July 2016.

Do i need new PCCs for both India and USA?

I would really appreciate anybody's response in this context.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> It seems that they invited up to 20 Nov 2015? or 20 Nov 2011 so... 11 Nov 2020? Damn Cannot even guess what happened.


A serious typo mistake  1 and 5 are not next to each other on the keyboard.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Current SkillSelect 3 Feb 2016 says our 2613ers updated up to 20 Nov 2011. What the XXXX? WHat a mistake again! I am disappointed!
> 
> SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results


I think "Proofreader" should be added to the SOL.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Current SkillSelect 3 Feb 2016 says our 2613ers updated up to 20 Nov 2011. What the XXXX? WHat a mistake again! I am disappointed!
> 
> SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results


Yes australia really need the bunch of software engineers coz their guys even cant update the every scheduled without making a mistake. Each time there is a remarkable mistake in their web site and even they cant updates the data fast.


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Current SkillSelect 3 Feb 2016 says our 2613ers updated up to 20 Nov 2011. What the XXXX? WHat a mistake again! I am disappointed!
> 
> SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results


Hello Steiger,

Isn't that possible that for the 03/02 Skill select round, the 2613ers updated upto 20 November ( Possibly a bunch of Invitations to those who are not connected to Expat forum, possibly to some other forum and not to any forum for that matter.)

How could you affirm there is a mistake on the skill select website, purely based on the member list updated in the Expat forum?


Amit


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

amitanshu said:


> Hello Steiger,
> 
> Isn't that possible that for the 03/02 Skill select round, the 2613ers updated upto 20 November ( Possibly a bunch of Invitations to those who are not connected to Expat forum, possibly to some other forum and not to any forum for that matter.)
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Do you think that they cleared Year *2011* 2613ers? are we going back to the past or something? *REMEMBER WE ARE LIVING IN 2016 NOT 2011!*


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Gyus,

I have got a doubt in PR application.
I have noticed that in Visa Application there are 16 pages only but it says its 17.
Actually after 4th page directly 6th page will come. 5th Page is not available.
Please confirm is this the problem with my immi account only or others also have this?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> on# 15 from above post: Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 
> Seriously? 5-6 per year? if its a 8+ year exp (which is in my case) then it would be ~50 pages for payslips alone? and notarize all those 50 pages??


1 pay slip per quarter should be adequate to cover the wholr year. If Pay slips are color copies no need for them to be notorized


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> What are you talking about? Do you think that they cleared Year *2011* 2613ers? are we going back to the past or something? *REMEMBER WE ARE LIVING IN 2016 NOT 2011!*


Oops, the year 2011. Got ya... my fault apologies.

Amit


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes australia really need the bunch of software engineers coz their guys even cant update the every scheduled without making a mistake. Each time there is a remarkable mistake in their web site and even they cant updates the data fast.


Seriously!! I also thought the same!! They DO NEED Software Engineers..... But look at the ceiling 4204!! ........ I hope this is also a mistake .... 2404 in real would be really delightful!


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question on date of entry in Australia. On what basis, they are deciding? As per the past trend, it is depends upon the PCC/Medical. I am asking because, My India PCC is expiring on May 2016 (Because i got that in May 2015) and My USA PCC expiring on July 2016.
> 
> ...



Anybody please reply??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Anybody please reply??


Not only in the past but lately as well the IED depends on PCC/medicals date which ever is done earlier. 

Assume After you get invited and lodge your visa and get granted by april you might have your ied may 2016. 

I think the CO will request you to get another PCC for both countries. 

Any specific reason you got pcc for both countries in 2015?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes australia really need the bunch of software engineers coz their guys even cant update the every scheduled without making a mistake. Each time there is a remarkable mistake in their web site and even they cant updates the data fast.
> ...


This time i m seriously angry on the rubbish system. I thought that after 2008 australia had improve their system but still they r poor in technology. Really they dont have any perticular system for invitation process. And even after strict immigration process they made lot of mistakes. Any way all the best to all 55 pointers. I hope we dont be victims of nsw process system and the illiterate people who r sitting front of the computer to invite thors people who r lot more smertest than them.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This time i m seriously angry on the rubbish system. I thought that after 2008 australia had improve their system but still they r poor in technology. Really they dont have any perticular system for invitation process. And even after strict immigration process they made lot of mistakes. Any way all the best to all 55 pointers. I hope we dont be victims of nsw process system and the illiterate people who r sitting front of the computer to invite thors people who r lot more smertest than them.


There is nothing we can do about these mistakes 
All we can do is pray and hope for the best!!
See you in Sydney!! 
All the best!!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

They have fixed the mistake. Officially now it is 20 Nov 2015!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bad news for 2613 applicants is that only some 1100 odd invites are left for rest of the financial year. But let's hope that not many people applied during the period from Dec-Jan and there will be invites left for everyone


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Bad news for 2613 applicants is that only some 1100 odd invites are left for rest of the financial year. But let's hope that not many people applied during the period from Dec-Jan and there will be invites left for everyone


Not really a bad news because last year the ceiling reached in April. So the same thing is likely to happen this year as well. But those applied in May will get the invitation within two months. So no need to worry. Lets now pray to God and wait..!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Not really a bad news because last year the ceiling reached in April. So the same thing is likely to happen this year as well. But those applied in May will get the invitation within two months. So no need to worry. Another 1600 ITAs are going to be released next week so it is likely that another big wave will allow people up to February 2016 if not January 2016 to get invitations. After that, they will likely to move to normal pace. (There is only 75 days of backlog for 2613ers now)  Lets now pray to God and wait..!


Yes that's true. But I am bit worried about 55+ NSW 190 applicants like me. If the 189 ceiling is reached somewhere around March and NSW delays sending invites, 60+ pointers will again fill the 190 queue. So we will have to again wait till all the 60+ pointers are cleared. So even I pray that NSW starts sending invites to 55+ pointers as soon as the 189 backlog is cleared. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Yes that's true. But I am bit worried about 55+ NSW 190 applicants like me. If the 189 ceiling is reached somewhere around March and NSW delays sending invites, 60+ pointers will again fill the 190 queue. So we will have to again wait till all the 60+ pointers are cleared. So even I pray that NSW starts sending invites to 55+ pointers as soon as the 189 backlog is cleared. :fingerscrossed:


Sorry to hear that but by May I think NSW will send out most of the invites so I do not think that the ceiling will affect your chance.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Islander820 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's true. But I am bit worried about 55+ NSW 190 applicants like me. If the 189 ceiling is reached somewhere around March and NSW delays sending invites, 60+ pointers will again fill the 190 queue. So we will have to again wait till all the 60+ pointers are cleared. So even I pray that NSW starts sending invites to 55+ pointers as soon as the 189 backlog is cleared.
> ...


Perfect.. u r 100% sure. Its all set by nsw and they will send invitevto all 55pointers too untill may


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This time i m seriously angry on the rubbish system. I thought that after 2008 australia had improve their system but still they r poor in technology. Really they dont have any perticular system for invitation process. And even after strict immigration process they made lot of mistakes. Any way all the best to all 55 pointers. I hope we dont be victims of nsw process system and the illiterate people who r sitting front of the computer to invite thors people who r lot more smertest than them.
> ...


I m not that desparate to go to aussie , i have lot work here to finished yet. But i m only thinking that we r very eager to c the 55 pointers invitations and untill may our wait will be finished. So y to worry. Just chill.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Understood.
> 
> Thanks Guys. One more question, Do I have a chance in next round? My EOI with 60 points under 2613 category was submitted on 13/11/2015. I believe, so many others friends have the same question.


Hi, did you check the latest update on SkillSelect website? The latest DOE for 2631 is 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM. Perhaps the date is wrong too?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> hello,
> 
> My friend who is software engg (261313) got his invite on 3rd feb round. (EOI on 14th sep. 60 pts without english score). Since his ACS was expiring in Jan end, I had asked him to redo his ACS and when the results came, to his utter surprise ACS now considered less no of years ( he dropped from 15 pts to 10 points. leaving his EOI at 55 Pts).
> He got in touch with ACS and explained his situation. He sent the necessary documents. they were reviewing it. I told him currently he would not get invite as the ACS would be expired and his EOI would be in suspended situation. But contrary to that, he has got his invite (EOI 60 Pts)
> ...


hello all,following after the previous post.

He has got acs approval of 9 years. so his total points now is 60 and he has got his invite on 3rd feb round. what should he do?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Hi, did you check the latest update on SkillSelect website? The latest DOE for 2631 is 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM. Perhaps the date is wrong too?


I do not think they are wrong because they corrected the date from 2011 to 2015 if there was a problem with the actual date, then they would also have fixed it.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I do not think they are wrong because they corrected the date from 2011 to 2015 if there was a problem with the actual date, then they would also have fixed it.


That's what I was thinking too... It is strange that call.ksingh did not get the invitation... I am wondering if dreamsanj got invited...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

marli15 said:


> That's what I was thinking too... It is strange that call.ksingh did not get the invitation... I am wondering if dreamsanj got invited...


dreamsanj is not 2613er. I believe.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

marli15 said:


> That's what I was thinking too... It is strange that call.ksingh did not get the invitation... I am wondering if dreamsanj got invited...


This is really strange. My EOI was filed on 13th November 2015 in 189 with 60 points.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> This is really strange. My EOI was filed on 13th November 2015 in 189 with 60 points.


Yes, this is really strange. Do you have access to SkillSelect?


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> dreamsanj is not 2613er. I believe.


call.ksingh's case is strange...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> This is really strange. My EOI was filed on 13th November 2015 in 189 with 60 points.


Show us your skillselect page details (take a screenshot and post it here) and then we can determine the case here.


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

marli15 said:


> call.ksingh's case is strange...


Guys - My stupid agent. They didn't check the email. Finally, they are saying that, i got the invitation with 3rd Feb round.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

marli15 said:


> call.ksingh said:
> 
> 
> > Understood.
> ...



20 nov 2015 is visa date of effect not the EOI DATE.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Steiger said:


> marli15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, did you check the latest update on SkillSelect website? The latest DOE for 2631 is 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM. Perhaps the date is wrong too?
> ...


Hi Steiger
They corrected the date of effect on software engineer row, then why they didn't change the date on accountant row which is 30/08? 
There are some people claiming they applied in August with 65 points, but have not received invitation.
What do you think?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think they are wrong because they corrected the date from 2011 to 2015 if there was a problem with the actual date, then they would also have fixed it.
> ...


Hi guys dont get your self confused. Visa date of effect and EOI date of effect both are totally different thing. Eoi date of effect can only check by EXPAT according to the everyones oppenions and spread sheet or sms. In skill select web site they shows us the people r in effect of visa application only for 189 subclass. Cheers


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi guys dont get your self confused. Visa date of effect and EOI date of effect both are totally different thing. Eoi date of effect can only check by EXPAT according to the everyones oppenions and spread sheet or sms. In skill select web site they shows us the people r in effect of visa application only for 189 subclass. Cheers


What he tried to say is practically the same thing. If your EOI DOE is equal or less than 'visa date of effect' then you must be invited.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Can you please clear what visa date of effect means?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Can you please clear what visa date of effect means?


The people who got eoi in july or september month and got nomination in a month then prepare the doccumentation and applied for visa at immigration . Then he alloted the CO that date is mention here as 20 november 2015.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The people who got eoi in july or september month and got nomination in a month then prepare the doccumentation and applied for visa at immigration . Then he alloted the CO that date is mention here as 20 november 2015.


No this is wrong the date here means the EOI DOE.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please clear what visa date of effect means?
> ...


But I thought it is the same.
Eoi date of effect is virtually the same as visa date of effect.
What is meaning for accountant then showing the visa date of effect 30/08?


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

call.ksingh said:


> Guys - My stupid agent. They didn't check the email. Finally, they are saying that, i got the invitation with 3rd Feb round.


Yeay, congratulations! Happy for you  Mystery solved!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

makapaka said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > makapaka said:
> ...


Then my doi is 12-09-15. Still i havent get the invite bro. Hiw could it possible? If both date is same my visa should be grant as on today.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Dear Members ,

I have question again, while declaring my EOI, I have mentioned that no one will be accompanying me after the immigration as my current Martial status is unmarried. Now if i recv invitation in next round and i provide all the documents within 15 days with all necessary evidences ... that mean i soon will be heading for medical after payment of my fee. What before visa stamp i get married ? can i take my wife as dependent along, while i have not mentioned any future dependent in EOI. 

Please do let me know with your inputs and recommendations.

Thanks


DOE : 09 Feb 2015
2611 Business Analyst IT
Points .. 65
Subclass 189


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

r_zz said:


> Dear Members ,
> 
> I have question again, while declaring my EOI, I have mentioned that no one will be accompanying me after the immigration as my current Martial status is unmarried. Now if i recv invitation in next round and i provide all the documents within 15 days with all necessary evidences ... that mean i soon will be heading for medical after payment of my fee. What before visa stamp i get married ? can i take my wife as dependent along, while i have not mentioned any future dependent in EOI.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge, You'd end up paying more for your wife's dependent visa processing. If you submit it together, you might save a lot of money. P.S. If you are not in rush to have visa in hand. Hope this helps!


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

USI said:


> To my knowledge, You'd end up paying more for your wife's dependent visa processing. If you submit it together, you might save a lot of money. P.S. If you are not in rush to have visa in hand. Hope this helps!


Yes but i do not want to wait long and get through all processing of visa. Lets hope some other member share more detailed answer by the procedure.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

marli15 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by call.ksingh View Post
> Guys - My stupid agent. They didn't check the email. Finally, they are saying that, i got the invitation with 3rd Feb round.
> Yeay, congratulations! Happy for you Mystery solved!


phew!! he scared me man... I am glad mystery solved! mine is next 20/11/2015 19:54:01


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> phew!! he scared me man... I am glad mystery solved! mine is next 20/11/2015 19:54:01


Haha! Yes, you should be invited next Wednesday!  All the best!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi Steiger
> They corrected the date of effect on software engineer row, then why they didn't change the date on accountant row which is 30/08?
> There are some people claiming they applied in August with 65 points, but have not received invitation.
> What do you think?


Perhaps it was incorrect earlier, as it currently says 3 August 2015 on the DIBP website.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Dont know how I dint get the invite yet. DOE 11/11/2015 
Got the EOI preview from my agent on 4th Feb. Attached screenshot here.



Steiger said:


> They have fixed the mistake. Officially now it is 20 Nov 2015!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Dont know how I dint get the invite yet. DOE 11/11/2015
> Got the EOI preview from my agent on 4th Feb. Attached screenshot here.


You should call DIBP to ask about this matter. Ask the stupid agent to deal with this matter. That's he's job.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Color scanned copies are adequate. If b/w then get them notorized.


Hi,

I have claimed 5 points for my husband's skills and selected yes for "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application."

What are the required documents to be submitted during visa lodge, if the information is listed in border aus could you please share me the link.

Many thanks!


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

I have sent a mail to Australian High Commission in India regarding this. There is no number where I can call for 189 related queries here in India.
Trying to contact agent as well, he is unavailable right now.



Steiger said:


> You should call DIBP to ask about this matter. Ask the stupid agent to deal with this matter. That's he's job.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Guys, so I submitted my EOI today with 65 points for Industrial Engineer, what are my chances to receive an invite on Wednesday?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I have sent a mail to Australian High Commission in India regarding this. There is no number where I can call for 189 related queries here in India.
> Trying to contact agent as well, he is unavailable right now.


I was a bit emotional at there. he's <- his;; haha..;; Make sure to check whether he actually applied for 189 visa with your screenshot it is not possible to determine whether what visa type he applied for.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I was a bit emotional at there. he's <- his;; haha..;; Make sure to check whether he actually applied for 189 visa with your screenshot it is not possible to determine whether what visa type he applied for.


Agree with Steiger... There's a forumer with the same problem...


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

The visa type and points claimed are correct. Attaching another screenshot 



Steiger said:


> I was a bit emotional at there. he's <- his;; haha..;; Make sure to check whether he actually applied for 189 visa with your screenshot it is not possible to determine whether what visa type he applied for.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> The visa type and points claimed are correct. Attaching another screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your eoi page break down was for 11-11-2015.
Ask your agent for up to date copy of vurrent date breakdown page


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> The visa type and points claimed are correct. Attaching another screenshot


It says the pdf is from 11/11/2015 your agent might have done something in between the period. Ask him to generate pdf again. For example, he might have changed it to 190 or other visa types inadvertently.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

mukeshsharma said:


> I am also hopeful for ICT BA category , mine is 60 points applied on 26/11/15.


Hi Mukesh..

Any idea about the chances of getting invitation from NSW for ICT BA with 55+5??


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, please tell me one thing. The EOI Date of submission which is shown in the EOI preview, is it the same as date of effect (DOE) or the date in which the EOI was last updated (with any additional details)?
How can I know the actual DOE?
Since I cant access my application myself, I have to depend on what screenshots my agent provides me.



Steiger said:


> It says the pdf is from 11/11/2015 your agent might have done something in between the period. Ask him to generate pdf again. For example, he might have changed it to 190 or other visa types inadvertently.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi, please tell me one thing. The EOI Date of submission which is shown in the EOI preview, is it the same as date of effect (DOE) or the date in which the EOI was last updated (with any additional details)?
> How can I know the actual DOE?
> Since I cant access my application myself, I have to depend on what screenshots my agent provides me.
> 
> ...


Ask your agent to download the current page for point breakdown. And send it to you. If he denied then there must be some problem. Show me the 12-02-2016 current date download page . Then i can tell u whats wrong.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Guys guide please, i just rechecked my EOI, counted my experience from 01 Jan 2010 according to ACS and now my question is that i have not shown non relative experience in my EOI which was excluded by ACS, that mean i have not inserted my two year experience in my employment section as it was not recognized by ACS due to their pre qualification standards. 

What do you suggest, should i revise and insert that 2 year and resubmit EOI with not relevant experience or i can declare that later after invitation while filling out history forms.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Guys guide please, i just rechecked my EOI, counted my experience from 01 Jan 2010 according to ACS and now my question is that i have not shown non relative experience in my EOI which was excluded by ACS, that mean i have not inserted my two year experience in my employment section as it was not recognized by ACS due to their pre qualification standards.
> 
> What do you suggest, should i revise and insert that 2 year and resubmit EOI with not relevant experience or i can declare that later after invitation while filling out history forms.


If you have not got an invite then its always better to update your EOI. Since this does not change your points count, it will not affect you EOI date of effect as well so I see no harm in updating your EOI correctly.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

rahulraju2008 said:


> If you have not got an invite then its always better to update your EOI. Since this does not change your points count, it will not affect you EOI date of effect as well so I see no harm in updating your EOI correctly.




updated EOI, there was no change of points, simply updated employment history and it didn't change any thing, just added information.

Thanks for information guys.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> The visa type and points claimed are correct. Attaching another screenshot


Hi Pinky,

Between Nov and now, did you DOB change.? Did you ACS expire?

Why I am aksing this is, it could be possible that any one of the above would mean that you would not get it.
I applied on 18 Nov. ICT BA with 60 Pts. on 14 dec the DOB changed for me. Although there was no change in points. my EOI date changed. Effective date became 14/12.

My Friend who should have ideally got in dec 18th round did not get any invite. on further investigating we found that his ACS had expired and he was so (BUDDU.. gaddhha) ignorant of that. He reapplied and and with new ACS he applied on 17th JAN. 

Can you ask your agent to just update the system and take a fresh copy of the same points breakup that you have shown.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,

My DOB did not change between Nov and now; neither did my ACS expire (I got it in Oct 2015). 
My agent is out of station so could not contact him. However, after a lot of struggle with his office staff, I got to know that the agent had re-lodged my EOI on 19th Jan and so the new DOE is 19th Jan 2016. I have no idea why they did this. They dint even inform me though I had been talking to them since last week asking for the preview. 
Also, on 4th Feb they had sent me the preview which showed the EOI submission date as 11/11/2015, and it was in submitted status.
Right now I have no idea what mess up they did with my application. 
They have sent a skillselect page which shows the DOE as 19th Jan, and they have sent an EOI preview which shows submitted date as 12th Feb 2016. They said they have updated my employment period today so the submission date is showing as 12th Feb in the preview. Don't now if that is true.



dreamsanj said:


> Hi Pinky,
> 
> Between Nov and now, did you DOB change.? Did you ACS expire?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DOB did not change between Nov and now; neither did my ACS expire (I got it in Oct 2015).
> My agent is out of station so could not contact him. However, after a lot of struggle with his office staff, I got to know that the agent had re-lodged my EOI on 19th Jan and so the new DOE is 19th Jan 2016. I have no idea why they did this. They dint even inform me though I had been talking to them since last week asking for the preview.
> ...


This is such an awful story to hear mate. So now are you 65 pointer? with 12th Feb? then it is good mate.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

I am not a 65 pointer. I have 60 points only. They have changed my EOI DOE, dont know how and why. I am not even sure what's the new DOE now.



Steiger said:


> This is such an awful story to hear mate. So now are you 65 pointer? with 12th Feb? then it is good mate.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I am not a 65 pointer. I have 60 points only. They have changed my EOI DOE, dont know how and why. I am not even sure what's the new DOE now.


Hmm.. if is 19th Jan then you might get invited this round if not Mar but still your 1 month is wasted sorry to hear that mate ;;


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

100% invite.. hope for the best..




QueenB said:


> Hey Guys, so I submitted my EOI today with 65 points for Industrial Engineer, what are my chances to receive an invite on Wednesday?


----------



## kashif_ptcl (Jul 11, 2012)

*Expected date for second round of invitation in Feb 2016*

Hi 

I would like to know what is the expected date for the second round of invitation in Feb 2016. I submitted my EOI on 12 Feb with 65 points against 189.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

kashif_ptcl said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to know what is the expected date for the second round of invitation in Feb 2016. I submitted my EOI on 12 Feb with 65 points against 189.


Next invitation round is on 17 Feb and with 65 points you almost have 100% chance of being invited. What is your occupation?


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

I have 3 years of experience and acs evaluated and informed that 1 year of my experience is valid..Can someone tell me which experience should i add in the eoi? Is it 3 year or last 1 year

Please help


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys, I have two questions.
First, what does cutoff mean in skill select page?
Secondly, in Skill select page, it is mentioned that 3rd Feb Round, the cutoff was for 60 pointers is 30-Jan. I am 60 pointers of 2335XX wit DOE in 20-Jan. current Ceiling is 1252/1788 :boxing:. Do I have any chance to be invited in 17-Feb round?

when I see the flow of congrats in this forum, I become more excited about being in Australia.


----------



## vineet.n (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys!

I am living in Australia. I had a query about my Indian PCC. I got it on 9th Sep 2015 and I went to India for a month in Jan 2016. If I am applying for my PR 189 next week, do I have to get my Indian PCC done again? Since I went to India after I got my PCC in September 2015.

My 2613 EOI was submitted on 27th Nov 2015. I hope to get my invite in the 17th Feb round.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I am not a 65 pointer. I have 60 points only. They have changed my EOI DOE, dont know how and why. I am not even sure what's the new DOE now.


sorry to hear that mate. Its very frustrating when something silly happens because of others. Your agent doesn't sound professional enough, lets hope for best this round though!

cheers!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> I am not a 65 pointer. I have 60 points only. They have changed my EOI DOE, dont know how and why. I am not even sure what's the new DOE now.


The only way to get the information try to get ur credentials and if you applied thru consultancy they usually have a common password so check on that and you would get complete details.


----------



## bmalvatu (Jan 5, 2016)

*Eoi*

ANZSCO : 261112
ACS : 19-May-2014
PTE : 65+Points
PTE Date :29.12.2015
EOI : Jan-01-2016
VIC : 05-02-2016 _ Rejeted
189 : Pending
190 : NSW Pending
Points 189 : 60
Points 190 : 65

Dear Friends,

Is there any Luck i wish to have this in coming weeks.

Bmalvatu


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, I have attached here the latest points breakdown I got from agent. It shows the DOE as 19/01/16. The previous one had showed the DOE as 11/11/15. They somehow changed it. The EOI id also got changed. The agent is now telling that he will call me and explain about this.
Thanks for your suggestion. This document gives a clear picture of my application.
Have to wait for the invite again 



djdoller said:


> Ask your agent to download the current page for point breakdown. And send it to you. If he denied then there must be some problem. Show me the 12-02-2016 current date download page . Then i can tell u whats wrong.


----------



## kashif_ptcl (Jul 11, 2012)

Ict ba 261111


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kashif_ptcl said:


> Ict ba 261111


Next round.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted eoi today(feb 13) for 261312 - developer programmer 

189 - 60 points 
190- 65 points (nsw)

Can someone suggest how many months should i wait for invitation for 189 and 190? .. I filed from Australia itself.. Is there any weightage for it?

Please assist.. Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi, I have attached here the latest points breakdown I got from agent. It shows the DOE as 19/01/16. The previous one had showed the DOE as 11/11/15. They somehow changed it. The EOI id also got changed. The agent is now telling that he will call me and explain about this.
> Thanks for your suggestion. This document gives a clear picture of my application.
> Have to wait for the invite again


Hi pinkyg is this screenshot modified (have you done any editing to it) why I am asking this is on the Client: your name should be mentioned. Hope your agent has not given you two different eoi points break down. 

has the eoi id also changed along with the Doe?

Can you recheck the previous points breakdown that your agent must have shared and the one that you have posted?

Ask for the Downloaded pdf and not the screenshots


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

vivz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted eoi today(feb 13) for 261312 - developer programmer
> 
> ...


likely on March


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thank you so much steiger for the quick response.


----------



## vineet.n (Feb 11, 2016)

vineet.n said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am living in Australia. I had a query about my Indian PCC. I got it on 9th Sep 2015 and I went to India for a month in Jan 2016. If I am applying for my PR 189 next week, do I have to get my Indian PCC done again? Since I went to India after I got my PCC in September 2015.
> 
> My 2613 EOI was submitted on 27th Nov 2015. I hope to get my invite in the 17th Feb round.


Hi guys,

Can anyone help me on this one? 

Cheers!


----------



## harryy (Feb 13, 2016)

hi guys
im a registered nurse, i submitted EOI on 10 FEB 2016, point - 60. will i likely be invited in the next round? coz my visa will run out very soon.....dont know what to do......
Thanks
Harry


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone received VIC nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

What would be the cutoff date for 2613**** in the feb 17th round.any guesses? I got the invitation for nsw state nomination but waiting for 189 since my DOE is 9th Dec with 60 points. What shall I do.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kirrak said:


> What would be the cutoff date for 2613**** in the feb 17th round.any guesses? I got the invitation for nsw state nomination but waiting for 189 since my DOE is 9th Dec with 60 points. What shall I do.


If u have 60.points then no matter to apply for 190. U will get 189 invite just in next round 17th or march first week.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kirrak said:


> What would be the cutoff date for 2613**** in the feb 17th round.any guesses? I got the invitation for nsw state nomination but waiting for 189 since my DOE is 9th Dec with 60 points. What shall I do.


Your chance is very high for the next round. Please come back here 2 days after and let us share the cut-off date.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> kirrak said:
> 
> 
> > What would be the cutoff date for 2613**** in the feb 17th round.any guesses? I got the invitation for nsw state nomination but waiting for 189 since my DOE is 9th Dec with 60 points. What shall I do.
> ...



20 nov 2015 is cutoff for 189 2613.. for 60 points.


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

Hope atleast one month will be cleared for this round so the DOE with Dec will be cleared next round 17th feb


----------



## Simonstix (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

this is Simon, I applied for a 190 NSW SS on 28 Jan 2016 with 60 points as a registered nurse. Do you know how many chances I have to get invited? And, if so, have you an idea on when it would happen?

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

*CV format that can be used during Visa Lodge*

Hello Everyone someone had shared the CV format with me earlier which can be used during visa lodge. for your reference. Please check the link below

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7xp0-iCMKGnSzQyTlFPRjJELVU/edit?pref=2&pli=1

Hope this helps.

Source: Australian Visa Assistance and Immigration Advice - National Visas


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone someone had shared the CV format with me earlier which can be used during visa lodge. for your reference. Please check the link below
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7xp0-iCMKGnSzQyTlFPRjJELVU/edit?pref=2&pli=1
> 
> ...


Why do we need to attach CV for 189 visa? I did not see CV on document checklist.;;


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Why do we need to attach CV for 189 visa? I did not see CV on document checklist.;;


Agree with you Stieger that the CV is not mandatory part of the checklist. though I have come across some cases where the CO has requested for the CV and many people do upload CV's. 

This is for reference only and upon user discretion if he/she wants to upload it or not.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Agree with you Stieger that the CV is not mandatory part of the checklist. though I have come across some cases where the CO has requested for the CV and many people do upload CV's.
> 
> This is for reference only and upon user discretion if he/she wants to upload it or not.


Oh okay in that case I will prepare my CV. I want to get direct grant.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Appreciate it*

Hey folks,

As we all are hoping to get an invite in the Feb 17th round, I am a little anxious to know about what time of the day do we receive invites for 189? Is it automated and sent at 12 A.M PST or during their work hours? 

TIA!:confused2:


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

It's 12 am of australia time


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

vivz said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > vivz said:
> ...



Hi steiger, 

I applied for both 189(60 points) and 190 with 65 points.. Will i be getting invite for 189 itself? Do i need to withdraw for 190
Thanks


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

kirrak said:


> It's 12 am of australia time


Thanks a lot mate! So 6 p.m. IST it is then. Hopefully!:eyebrows:


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

What is yours doe and occupation


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

kirrak said:


> What is yours doe and occupation



261311 with 60 points, with EOI on 27th Jan'16. Chances are very less, but looking at backlog clearance over the last couple of rounds, I am kind of expecting an invite. I know it's a tight call. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> 261311 with 60 points, with EOI on 27th Jan'16. Chances are very less, but looking at backlog clearance over the last couple of rounds, I am kind of expecting an invite. I know it's a tight call. :fingerscrossed:


If they issue same number of invitations like the last round, then the cut-off would be 22 Jan 2016. If there are less people in Dec then your chances are high.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Steiger said:


> If they issue same number of invitations like the last round, then the cut-off would be 22 Jan 2016. If there are less people in Dec then your chances are high.


Yeah man! I don't mind waiting for another round, as long as the cutoff stays as is.  

btw, I am guessing there'd be considerably less applicants due to the holiday season. After all 2613'ers are Software people and we have a holiday season in December. 

If they go by date, my chances are less. But if they go by a number, then I certainly stand a chance. P.S. Only if:eyebrows: it goes the way it went in the last couple of rounds.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

While Submitting an EOI:

1: Question asked is IELTS Test Reference number: 
In IELTS result report 2 things are mentioned 
first is Candidate ID: as My Passport Num
2nd: Test Report form Number: 13INXXXXXXXXXX

Which one should we fill?


2: While applying for education history
It asks for Institute name
And ACS has mentioned university Name
So what should we fill in Institution name
I have filled College Name.

In employment History: Is this employment related to the nominated occupation. I dont want to claim for 1st 2yrs as ACS have mentioned that "The following employment after August 2008 is considered", then how should I break it.
And If the company has sent you onsite for a period of 4 months, and I dont want to claim points for that period then related employment should be No. Right?

Dates: 08/06 - 02/10 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Project Engineer
Employer: E1
Country: INDIA

I joined company in Aug 2006, Traveled to Canada in Jun 2008, Came back In Oct 2008. (4 months). Dont want to Claim the points for onsite exp. Reason being my company just gave 1 reference letter mentioning my joining date, last working day, designation, Country, roles and responsibilities.

So in EOI for now I have updated 
NO: Aug 2006 to Jun 2008 India
NO: Jun 2008 to Oct 2008 Canada
Yes: Oct 2008 To Feb 2010 India.

Is this ok or does it needs some modification.?


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

abhisve said:


> While Submitting an EOI:
> 
> 1: Question asked is IELTS Test Reference number:
> In IELTS result report 2 things are mentioned
> ...


1. You have to enter the Test report form number: 13INXXXXXXXXXX.
If you click on the ? icon on the right, it will tell you this in detail.

2. I would suggest to enter it as per the ACS result. So mention the university name.

3. I don't think you need to breakup your onsite experience separately. So just add 2 entries: first for the initial 2 years & mark it as non-relevant and second with all the relevant experience. Atleast this is what I did and got the invite in 3rd Feb round.

Hope it helps.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Agent had shared the pdf. I have edited to remove the name. 
The older EOI was withdrawn by him and again submitted on 19th Jan. So my DOE is 19th Jan now. 

Thanks,
Pinky



vikaschandra said:


> Hi pinkyg is this screenshot modified (have you done any editing to it) why I am asking this is on the Client: your name should be mentioned. Hope your agent has not given you two different eoi points break down.
> 
> has the eoi id also changed along with the Doe?
> 
> ...


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

EOI affected date : 6 Feb 2016. Nominated Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 pts (Visa 189) and 65 pts (Visa 190). Waiting in anticipation.......... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dears, 

I'm looking for someone who can clarify this for me from last round Skillslect page. 

*Invitation process and cut offs
*

Visa Subclass	:Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Points score: 60
Date of effect: 30 January 2016 6:10 PM

does that means they cleared the backlog until that date??
bth, I applied on 20/01/2016 for 2335XX

thanks in advance.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ALMOST 16 hours TO GOOOO...

Praying Praying... 

Who can be invited ?!! 
Who has to wait more!!


Good Luck for all of us


----------



## swap.sathesh (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi mates,

I am a new user. I am planning to file my skill assessment to ACS. But suddenly i came across that some years would be deducted from work experience. I am yet to take my PTE exam.

Name : Sathesh.K
Age : 26
Degree : BE/Electronics & Comm
I am holding 3.5 years exp in Network engg field

Documents are to be submitted

passport
Certified copy of academic transcripts
Cisco vendor certification
Employment references - 1

I need to know, Will i be able to receive +ve reply from ACS to proceed further? 

pls help on this mates.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

swap.sathesh said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am a new user. I am planning to file my skill assessment to ACS. But suddenly i came across that some years would be deducted from work experience. I am yet to take my PTE exam.
> 
> ...


You might lose a year or two of your work experience when assessed by ACS.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who can clarify this for me from last round Skillslect page.
> 
> ...


Hi! Yes, that's how I understand it.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

swap.sathesh said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am a new user. I am planning to file my skill assessment to ACS. But suddenly i came across that some years would be deducted from work experience. I am yet to take my PTE exam.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Since your bachelor is in Electronics & Comm and you work in software, total of 4 years will be deducted. But since your are only 3.5 years not sure what would be the outcome from Acs.

But 4 years deduction is confirmed as your bachelors is from Electronics & Comm.


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

13 hrs to go , hope today would be good day for most of us.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

kirrak said:


> 13 hrs to go , hope today would be good day for most of us.


Hey, Best of luck man! how sure are you with the time:confused2:?


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

I am assuming that it's 12 am of Australian time


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

USI said:


> Hey, Best of luck man! how sure are you with the time:confused2:?


In India the invites can be seen going out by 6:30 Pm


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

For those of you'll waiting for an invite.. All the best..

7 Hours to go i guess.

Regards


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> For those of you'll waiting for an invite.. All the best..
> 
> 7 Hours to go i guess.
> 
> Regards


Friends Dont be excited. Might be the stream 2 guys can get the chance this time. One round might be skip by nsw for pro rata.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Friends Dont be excited. Might be the stream 2 guys can get the chance this time. One round might be skip by nsw for pro rata.


stream 2 applicants are people with csol occupations.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Less than 5 hours remaining. I will visit this forum 30 minutes before the invitation round.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Less than 5 hours remaining. I will visit this forum 30 minutes before the invitation round.



Will we get an email or do we need to login to skillselect and check?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Will we get an email or do we need to login to skillselect and check?


An email will be sent if you are selected. But sometimes it is delayed so better check your skillselect account as it will reflect your EOI status.

Less than 3 hours left..


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

All the best guys!! Hope all of us get invited today.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best, may the long wait end today


----------



## virubaps1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Well Guys, All the best for those who are waiting for long !.

As far as my case, I have submitted on 08.02.2016 for 233512 with 60 points. May be in March ! 

lets hope for the best.

Cheers !!!:juggle:


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

My first invite expiry date is 16 Feb. Will I receive my 2nd invite today ie. 17 Feb as it expires and back in queue before the next invite?

65 points 2613, so assuming no huge applications in 65 and no backlogs.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

expatks said:


> My first invite expiry date is 16 Feb. Will I receive my 2nd invite today ie. 17 Feb as it expires and back in queue before the next invite?
> 
> 65 points 2613, so assuming no huge applications in 65 and no backlogs.


I may not getting the reason for submitting another EOI while your mistake was minor. Your one EOI will take away one spot for 60 pointers. If possible just go ahead with your first EOI.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

After 14 minuts every buddy look out for invite email . And share your point breakdowns.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys if my Lawyer (agent) sent my expression of interest is there any way for me to check if I get an invite or do I have to wait for my agent to tell me?


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any updates guys


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

ashishjindal76 said:


> Any updates guys


Not yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

ashishjindal76 said:


> Any updates guys


Not yet still waiting. (2613...DOE: 04/12/2015)


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hurray!! received invitation!!!


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!! received invitation!!!


Congratulations... big time!


----------



## pangasa.s (Oct 31, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!! received invitation!!!




Awesome  Congratulations.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

amitanshu said:


> Congratulations... big time!


No invitation? OMG... another slow round;;


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Received the invitation . Had applied with 70 point claim  Now onto visa application! :boxing:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

QueenB said:


> Guys if my Lawyer (agent) sent my expression of interest is there any way for me to check if I get an invite or do I have to wait for my agent to tell me?


Check the email that is the way to clearify. Ir u login the site.


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

expatks said:


> My first invite expiry date is 16 Feb. Will I receive my 2nd invite today ie. 17 Feb as it expires and back in queue before the next invite?
> 
> 65 points 2613, so assuming no huge applications in 65 and no backlogs.


UPDATE :
Expired and Invited simultaneously


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

someone i know received his invitation 0005 hrs AET.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that this round not many with 60 points got invited for 2613 group. No one is giving any response;;


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Invited Guys.... Hurray!!! It shows on the skill select portal. Haven't recieved an official email though.

DOE: 04/12/2015 (60 POINTS)


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

yay got it !

Date submitted: 02/12/2015
2613

:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

any January applicant?


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

marli15 said:


> yay got it !
> 
> Date submitted: 02/12/2015
> 2613
> ...



did you got invite immediate at 00 hrs or after some time.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you guys for tips.

Skill select status changed to = Invited hurray .............


Email is still awaited


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Steiger said:


> any January applicant?


16th Jan here, we may need to wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> did you got invite immediate at 00 hrs or after some time.


got it around 00:15


----------



## RSK1976 (Sep 23, 2015)

Received invitation. . Thanks guys who helped me for your valuable time and answer our questions


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

marli15 said:


> yay got it !
> 
> Date submitted: 02/12/2015
> 2613
> ...





marli15 said:


> got it around 00:15


so i have some hope, submitted EOI on 15 dec


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> so i have some hope, submitted EOI on 15 dec


yes... all the best !


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Received the invite by email too by now.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

RSK1976 said:


> Received invitation. . Thanks guys who helped me for your valuable time and answer our questions


How many points did you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

31/12 .. 2613.. Not invited


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> so i have some hope, submitted EOI on 15 dec


Hang on for some more time next to your skill select page. I received the email at 12:20 PM, AEST. The status changed on skill select portal probably at 12:07 - 12:10 PM.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

RSK1976 said:


> Received invitation. . Thanks guys who helped me for your valuable time and answer our questions



Congrats 

which code? when did you apply..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Very disappointing;;


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Recieved an invite for 261112 with 65 points EOI submitted on 02/02/2016


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

Received invitation 9th Dec 2015 eoi for 2613**** with 60 points. 

Thanks to all for your wishes☺


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Any Jan EOI invites or at least last week of December please?


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

amitanshu said:


> Not yet still waiting. (2613...DOE: 04/12/2015)


Any update? Did the backlog move and cleared for november and entered december? 

Congrats everyone who got invited


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Having to wait until my agent goes to the office tomorrow is killing meeeeeee!!!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Any Jan EOI invites or at least last week of December please?


One person with 31/Dec/2015 did not get invitation.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Steiger said:


> One person with 31/Dec/2015 did not get invitation.


Damn it! This is so sickening man.. I hope at least Jan gets cleared. I hope the servers are still sending out invites..


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Got an invite for 261313. 70 points


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Damn it! This is so sickening man.. I hope at least Jan gets cleared. I hope the servers are still sending out invites..


Usually I don't think the server time reaches more than 30 minutes...;;


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

*Started March thread*

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for March 2016 round.<==


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Stiger,

I do hope you get it today. but you have all the chance of getting it in next. Clam down and good luck


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

Still Not getting invitation... (EOI DATE 31/12/2015)


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

JayminPatel said:


> Still Not getting invitation... (EOI DATE 31/12/2015)


Sorry about that. If you don't mind me asking, what's your code mate?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

those of who got invitations, congrats.

Please retrieve your 190 invitations.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Sorry about that. If you don't mind me asking, what's your code mate?


He is 261312


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

USI said:


> Sorry about that. If you don't mind me asking, what's your code mate?


My code is 261312 and point 60 and EOI data is 31/12/2016


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

*Please join March thread*

Please subscribe guys

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for March 2016 round.<==


----------



## prasoonmadnawat (Feb 4, 2016)

Guys, i got the invite email about 50 minutes back.
it was for 2613 with 65 points.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

*Hurray!*

Hi Guys! I have received the invitation for 189 SC today  Feeling so relieved.

263111-60 points EOI DOE: 01-02-2016


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

Stiger, what is your doe


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Holly molly... rishi.. you are lucky. now lets hope that even december lot is cleared.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Stiger,
> 
> I do hope you get it today. but you have all the chance of getting it in next. Clam down and good luck


Steiger, I am also rooting for you!


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Holly molly... rishi.. you are lucky. now lets hope that even december lot is cleared.


Thanks Dreamsanj!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any buddy from january got invite? Please share points breakdown ifcany. It could be help for rest. Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Got an invite...


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup, me too..


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Got an invite.
261313, 65 Points, 17th feb Invitation Date


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Please 3 of u share your eoi date and points pls.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Please 3 of u share your eoi date and points pls.



EOI submitted on 5 Feb 2016, 60pts (Visa 189).


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

MsmSoe said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Please 3 of u share your eoi date and points pls.
> ...


Congrats.
Whats your occupation?


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all those who recieved the invite.

My agent has submitted the EOI on 02-02-16 for BA , with 60 Points.
Applied for 189 and also for 190 ( NSW)

Not sure about the chances of getting invite. Any pointers welcome.

Regards


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Morning_Star said:


> Congrats to all those who recieved the invite.
> 
> My agent has submitted the EOI on 02-02-16 for BA , with 60 Points.
> Applied for 189 and also for 190 ( NSW)
> ...


The cut off on skillselect.gov.au itself is 65 for ICT BA. How did your agent lodge an eoi? Just asking mate!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

USI said:


> The cut off on skillselect.gov.au itself is 65 for ICT BA. How did your agent lodge an eoi? Just asking mate!


Effective 17th Feb 2016 round the cutoff for ICT BA has come down to 60 with the last person who reported receiving invite having DOE as 15th Feb 2015

The cutoff for 2611xx currently stands at 60 points somewhere between 15th Feb 2015 to 25th Feb 2015.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Morning_Star said:


> Congrats to all those who recieved the invite.
> 
> My agent has submitted the EOI on 02-02-16 for BA , with 60 Points.
> Applied for 189 and also for 190 ( NSW)
> ...


With 60 points for 189 under 261112 and DOE 02-02-2016 you can expect invite only under next fiscal year quota (2016-2017) which will be announced by July 2016. Follow the below mentioned thread for updates

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-334.html

Cant comment on the invitation receipt from NSW though you might get invited any day or may not get depends on NSW


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Congrats.
> Whats your occupation?


Thks. I submitted with Engineering Technologist. Just realized that they assume my EOI to be 18th Jan, which I submitted with 55pts. I updated my IELTS score on 5th Feb. So, now I'm not sure which date they took as the submission date. Anyway, I'm super thrilled and anxious about upcoming submissions..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

So excited, I got invited. 
3rd- Feb. the agent informed me today.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> So excited, I got invited.
> 3rd- Feb. the agent informed me today.


What's your occupation code, points and DOE?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

chzaib said:


> What's your occupation code, points and DOE?


its in my signature


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! 

Please update add/update your details on the tracker!)))

Good luck to all those who are waiting!


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, for 2613 occupation, who got invitation for 60 points with latest EOI date of effect. 

I am maintaining EOI backlog clearance history sheet (link in my signature) so need to update it accordingly


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Received my Invited for 261313 for 60 points with EOI DOE 05/12/2015.

Congrats for all who got invited on 17/02/2016 and Good luck for all who are in the waiting queue for the invite!!!


----------



## Per (Feb 17, 2016)

murtza4u said:


> Guys, for 2613 occupation, who got invitation for 60 points with latest EOI date of effect.
> 
> I am maintaining EOI backlog clearance history sheet (link in my signature) so need to update it accordingly


Hi everybody,

I've been lurking here for a while and the information provided here has been really helpful. Anyway, I got an invitation today for 261313 - Software Engineer with 60 points and date of effect 07/12/2015. The user kirrak posted a few pages back that he/she got an invitation with DOE 09/12/2015. I believe that's the latest date for 2613XX reported so far.


----------



## meaoo (Feb 17, 2016)

Can someone here please explain me invitation and selection process for EOI invitation round.
My partner has submitted his EOI on 16/02/2016 with 60 points for metal fabricator occupation. Is there any chance that we'll get invitation in current round.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I am officially leaving this thread. I am starting to realise that it is now pretty difficult for me get 189 visa. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I am officially leaving this thread. I am starting to realise that it is now pretty difficult for me get 189 visa. Thanks everyone.


Sorry, but why?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Stiger..

Your signature says.. "waiting is best virtue"..
Have patience for 2weeks you would get... Venki has created march thread.. Hope to see you there.
In ict Ba the waiting list for 60 pointers is almost year.. You are just month old in list.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Stiger..
> 
> Your signature says.. "waiting is best virtue"..
> Have patience for 2weeks you would get... Venki has created march thread.. Hope to see you there.
> In ict Ba the waiting list for 60 pointers is almost year.. You are just month old in list.


I am just leaving this thread. ;; not leaving this forum.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Guys! I have received the invitation for 189 SC today  Feeling so relieved.
> 
> 263111-60 points EOI DOE: 01-02-2016


Congratulations to all the invitees and ones whos havent let wait for the next rounds and dont let urself down.

@all who ever has got their 189 pls withdraw 190 so people like me can get some help with that.

Cheers!!


----------



## QueenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys, good news I got invited   Now off to the visa application!


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Per said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while and the information provided here has been really helpful. Anyway, I got an invitation today for 261313 - Software Engineer with 60 points and date of effect 07/12/2015. The user kirrak posted a few pages back that he/she got an invitation with DOE 09/12/2015. I believe that's the latest date for 2613XX reported so far.


my EOI was submitted on 15 dec, didn't got invite...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> my EOI was submitted on 15 dec, didn't got invite...


Invited DOE seems to be slightly before the 15th...


----------



## kirrak (Feb 7, 2016)

I am confirming again that 9th Dec 2015 with 60 points developer programmer, git the invitation yesterday. U can consider this date atleast for cutoff now.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

maxibawa said:


> my EOI was submitted on 15 dec, didn't got invite...


are you a 2613** with 60?


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

*Occupation Ceiling for 2613****



Steiger said:


> I am officially leaving this thread. I am starting to realise that it is now pretty difficult for me get 189 visa. Thanks everyone.




Do you speculate any reason why you have slim chances of getting invited? I understand the occupation ceiling has reached 4204 but yet there are 1160 applications under 2613*** category. You should certainly fall into the category.



Regards


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

flyhi said:


> Do you speculate any reason why you have slim chances of getting invited? I understand the occupation ceiling has reached 4204 but yet there are 1160 applications under 2613*** category. You should certainly fall into the category.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Looking at past trends (where in one round only 5 invitations sent to 60 pointers), there is always a trepidation that something unexpected will happen. You will never know what will happen. Who knows? in next round 1000 65 pointers will submit an EOI.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I am officially leaving this thread. I am starting to realise that it is now pretty difficult for me get 189 visa. Thanks everyone.


Steiger,

Please dont give up, you have encouraged and helped so many of us.
I am sure God must have something good in store for you. Our wishes are always with you.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So many have got invite today. Still they r not sharing the details here. Pls thoes who dont share details pls dont ask for any kind of help. Thanks.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Steiger,
> 
> Please dont give up, you have encouraged and helped so many of us.
> I am sure God must have something good in store for you. Our wishes are always with you.


We all are Steiger well wisher but mind you he is not giving up on invitation hope, just moving to March thread because this thread was for Feb. round 

Good luck to Steiger for next round!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Steiger,
> 
> Please dont give up, you have encouraged and helped so many of us.
> I am sure God must have something good in store for you. Our wishes are always with you.


I won't give up but I feel really miserable now.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Steiger said:


> I won't give up but I feel really miserable now.


Not sure about your situation buddy. But this what happened to me last year, I submitted my EOI exactly 1 year back. Waited for invitation, gave medicals, got the PCC and submitted VISA application also.

After submission I realized I mis-read ACS report and with draw the application. I have to wait 8 months to even re-submit my EOI. Now also submitted with 60 points 261313 on 16th Jan. 

I'm sure our time will come. BTW I gave my IELTS 3 times.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

nandyyy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my Invited for 261313 for 60 points with EOI DOE 05/12/2015.
> 
> Congrats for all who got invited on 17/02/2016 and Good luck for all who are in the waiting queue for the invite!!!


Hello everyone, 

I got a call from my agent informing that I have got the invite!! Big relief!! Congratulations to all others who got the invite & best of luck to all members who are looking forward to it.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

1moreEECandidate said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got a call from my agent informing that I have got the invite!! Big relief!! Congratulations to all others who got the invite & best of luck to all members who are looking forward to it.


job code, eoi date and points please mate?


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

USI said:


> are you a 2613** with 60?


Yes


----------



## virubaps1 (Dec 30, 2015)

guys,

I got a call from my agent informing that I have got the invite!!Congratulations to all others who got the invite & best of luck to all members who are looking forward to it.

Code: 233512, EOI : 08.02.2016, 60 POINTS, for 189 visa.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ? 

261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs

Now waiting for NSW


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

USI said:


> job code, eoi date and points please mate?


261111 ICT Business Analyst, 02-Feb-2016 65 points


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for Independent VISA 189 on 17 Feb 2016 and My total points are 65. Shall I also apply for VISA 190 ? In which invitation round can I expect to get an invite ?
My IELTS score is :

L : 9
S : 8
W: 7.5
R : 7.5

Total Work Ex : 7.7 Years


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

johnnyaus said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Independent VISA 189 on 17 Feb 2016 and My total points are 65. Shall I also apply for VISA 190 ? In which invitation round can I expect to get an invite ?
> My IELTS score is :
> ...


I believe that you would get thru for 189 in the next draw. So, no need for 190.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All, 

I have lodged my EOI on 11-01-2016 with 60 points under 261313( Software engineer). In which invitation round I can expect to get an invite?


----------



## gprocksu (Jul 16, 2014)

Agent informed me that I got 190 NSW invitation on 11th Feb.
Code 2251
EOI 29/01/16
Points 60


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Steiger,
> 
> Please dont give up, you have encouraged and helped so many of us.
> I am sure God must have something good in store for you. Our wishes are always with you.


Dear Steiger,

These are ups and downs of life and we have to face them with open heart. Do you know as per my analysis only 5 persons per day submitted EOI between Sep 15 to Nov 15. And it may be possible that same happens after Dec 15.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Steiger,
> 
> These are ups and downs of life and we have to face them with open heart. Do you know as per my analysis only 5 persons per day submitted EOI between Sep 15 to Nov 15. And it may be possible that same happens after Dec 15.


Yup..;; I have just said I am leaving this thread.. That was all.. Of course after surge of 'massive' backlog clearance I had some big hopes;;


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yup..;; I have just said I am leaving this thread.. That was all.. Of course after surge of 'massive' backlog clearance I had some big hopes;;


Steiger, you are a star. I am sure you will be getting it very soon.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I won't give up but I feel really miserable now.


Have a bit more patience, bro

You'll get it soon. Sometimes, we see something great in our life without prior notice.

希望を持ってもう少し待って見ましょう。


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

I received mine today. Anybody else with me? Wish you guys all the best folks!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Have a bit more patience, bro
> 
> You'll get it soon. Sometimes, we see something great in our life without prior notice.
> 
> 希望を持ってもう少し待って見ましょう。


THanks mate. I hope that you are not leaving Korea forever... !


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Vu HoNguyen said:


> I received mine today. Anybody else with me? Wish you guys all the best folks!


Hi please share your timelines with us.

your occupation code:
EOI date:
Invite date:
Points claimed:

TIA!


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone..lil curious...did anyone who lodged visa after 5th Feb 2016 get the grant or any contact from the CO? PS: I have lodged on 9th Feb 2016. Thanks !


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI. I am BCA and MSc(IT). While filling the EOI I selected "Bachelor in Businnes, Technology" for BCA and "Masters in Business, Technology" for MSc(IT). Please let me know if it is fine. If it is wrong then will it create any issue later on ?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have submitted my EOI. I am BCA and MSc(IT). While filling the EOI I selected "Bachelor in Businnes, Technology" for BCA and "Masters in Business, Technology" for MSc(IT). Please let me know if it is fine. If it is wrong then will it create any issue later on ?


 boss its not fine..

change immediately. logic.. they would have got many applicants with msc it or bca.. they would know for sure... you are not unique.


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi, can any one tell me if I will get an invite in the next round, I have applied for BA with 60 points on 15th July 2015 and will get additional 5 points on 9th March for my experience in Australia.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pawanmadan19 said:


> Hi, can any one tell me if I will get an invite in the next round, I have applied for BA with 60 points on 15th July 2015 and will get additional 5 points on 9th March for my experience in Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Cheers,


now it all depends in what time you will get your additional 5 points if it is just before the invitations are sent out you will surely get invite with 65 points if not then nothing can said as what will happen


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Then what should I choose brother in drop down ?



dreamsanj said:


> boss its not fine..
> 
> change immediately. logic.. they would have got many applicants with msc it or bca.. they would know for sure... you are not unique.


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> now it all depends in what time you will get your additional 5 points if it is just before the invitations are sent out you will surely get invite with 65 points if not then nothing can said as what will happen


Thanks Vikas, I hope it gets updated on time and I get an invite.


----------



## preetham19 (Jan 5, 2016)

*How to pay visa fees from India?*

Hi All,

What options do we have to pay the fees if we are in India? How are you people paying the visa fees. Please reply, thanks.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

preetham19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What options do we have to pay the fees if we are in India? How are you people paying the visa fees. Please reply, thanks.





plz post your query in this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1669.html


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

preetham19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What options do we have to pay the fees if we are in India? How are you people paying the visa fees. Please reply, thanks.


Preetham you can make the payments 

1. Using credit card if it has sufficient limit on it
2. Debit Card provided the online transaction limit is not restricted by the bank
3. Forex card that you can avail from ICICI, HDFC and other banks
4. Thomas Cook Borderless International Prepaid Card (loaded with AUD)

Before doing the online payment make sure that your card has extra amount available cause the transaction will incur Surcharge (Approx AUD 69)


----------



## preetham19 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi all,
I got nsw invitation email now.. Applied with 65 points for 190


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Invitation*



vivz said:


> Hi all,
> I got nsw invitation email now.. Applied with 65 points for 190


Congrats yaar!!!!!

What r your points break down?

When did u update your EOI?


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Age - 30
Qualification- 15
Pte - 10
Australian work experience - 5
Nsw state - 5

Total - 65

Eoi date - feb 13th


----------



## bmalvatu (Jan 5, 2016)

Whats the ANZSCO Code ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

*EOI submitted*

Hi Bro,

I also got NSW invitation. Can you please guide me towards this. How much fee has to pay for this ?




vivz said:


> Age - 30
> Qualification- 15
> Pte - 10
> Australian work experience - 5
> ...


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi friends

I lodged my EOI for NSW SS on 13th feb 2016. Hoping to get NSW invitation soon.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.

For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.

Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?

As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?

1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.

2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?

Please note that I am in the same company since joing.


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Just go ahead with your latest designation that is Senior Software Developer and mark the total years the day you joined and until today.

Mention you roles and responsibilities .


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I lodged my EOI for NSW SS on 13th feb 2016. Hoping to get NSW invitation soon.


Same situation. Electrical Engineer, 55+5 points for 190 visa, waiting for NSW nomination, EOI 11/02


----------



## Naveen_Neu (Mar 22, 2016)

*Wanna know how soon we can expect an Invite email*

Friends, I Would like to know how soon we can expect an email from SkillSelect after the monthly round. To say, if we get picked up in the next round (23rd March 2016) can we expect an email from skill select on the same day or it takes few days time.

My EOI is last updated on 1st Jan 2016 with 60 Points, for Subclass 189, under 216312 (Developer Programmer).

Please someone let me know the chances for me in this round....!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Naveen_Neu said:


> Friends, I Would like to know how soon we can expect an email from SkillSelect after the monthly round. To say, if we get picked up in the next round (23rd March 2016) can we expect an email from skill select on the same day or it takes few days time.
> 
> My EOI is last updated on 1st Jan 2016 with 60 Points, for Subclass 189, under 216312 (Developer Programmer).
> 
> Please someone let me know the chances for me in this round....!


within 30 minutes.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all, i am hearing a lot around changes in Immigration Rule in Australia which is going to very different and will be discouraging Immigration.. does anyone has any information on this and ways to avoid this


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi all, i am hearing a lot around changes in Immigration Rule in Australia which is going to very different and will be discouraging Immigration.. does anyone has any information on this and ways to avoid this


No.

New rules come in july - we will know then


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Need some clarifications on below points :-

I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on 12 Jan 2016 for 261313(Software engineer) , but haven't got the invitation. Can anyone please suggest how much time generally it takes for getting the invitation?

I also applied for 190 and got the invitation from NSW, but didn't lodge the visa. 

Will my 189 EOI would become inactive or not as I got the invitation from NSW state?

Please suggest me on this. Should I go for 190 NSW visa lodge or should I wait for 189 invitation as my ACS going to expire on end of next month.

Any help would be appreciable..

Thanks In advance.
Occupation:- 261313 Software Engineer
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE - 10
State sponsor - 5
Total - 65


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

How did you get the invitation of NSW ? Did you pay the fee for it ?



gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarifications on below points :-
> 
> ...


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> How did you get the invitation of NSW ? Did you pay the fee for it ?


Yes, I paid the 300 AUD fee and after that got the approval from NSW.

What is your occupation ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am Software developer. I received their email also for invite but ignoreed it as I as willing for 189.



gurpreetaus said:


> Yes, I paid the 300 AUD fee and after that got the approval from NSW.
> 
> What is your occupation ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

How long it took to get invite after you paid 300 ?



gurpreetaus said:


> Yes, I paid the 300 AUD fee and after that got the approval from NSW.
> 
> What is your occupation ?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarifications on below points :-
> 
> ...


Did you created two different EOI for 189/190 or you just one EOI for both?? If its just one EOI, you will not receive 189 invite and your EOI status is already changed to 'Invited'.

*In case you have created another EOI*, I would suggest you to wait for next 2 rounds ( in April) and see if you can secure 189 invite.. 

In my personal view, I feel 2613xx ceiling has almost reached as you can see there is even backlog for 65 pointers since Dec. So, the chances are very slim, but it is no harm to wait for a month.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> How long it took to get invite after you paid 300 ?


Within 2-3 days I got the approval from their side.

Even I was more interested for 189, but I haven't got the invite from the past two months and my skill assessment will expire in next month so I don't want to take any risk. So planing to lodge for 190 visa.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

ok. Also where are you from ? Can you rpvodie resume sample that you submitted for NSW. I asking just if any case my mind changes for 190.



gurpreetaus said:


> Within 2-3 days I got the approval from their side.
> 
> Even I was more interested for 189, but I haven't got the invite from the past two months and my skill assessment will expire in next month so I don't want to take any risk. So planing to lodge for 190 visa.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Did you created two different EOI for 189/190 or you just one EOI for both?? If its just one EOI, you will not receive 189 invite and your EOI status is already changed to 'Invited'.
> 
> *In case you have created another EOI*, I would suggest you to wait for next 2 rounds ( in April) and see if you can secure 189 invite..
> 
> In my personal view, I feel 2613xx ceiling has almost reached as you can see there is even backlog for 65 pointers since Dec. So, the chances are very slim, but it is no harm to wait for a month.


I created two different EOI, actually In my case my assessment wil expire in next month, so planing to go ahead with 190. 

I have also heard that on 23 march they even didn't send invite to 65 pointers. Is it confirm ?

Yes you are right, occupation ceiling for software engineer has almost reached, so chances are very slim.

Please suggest..

Thanks...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> I created two different EOI, actually In my case my assessment wil expire in next month, so planing to go ahead with 190.
> 
> I have also heard that on 23 march they even didn't send invite to 65 pointers. Is it confirm ?
> 
> ...


No problem with your ACS assessment. As far you have already received an Invite, your ACS expiry is not going to make any difference. You just need your ACS/IELTS valid at the date your receive your invite. 

Btw, 189 looks very bleak for 2613 and that too for 60 pointers, I dont have any clue.. Atleast, you could wait till DIBP updates the skillselect page with the current standings on invite.. I hope it should be done by April 1st or 2nd week.. After that, yourself can predict how rest of the rounds going to be for 2613..


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> No problem with your ACS assessment. As far you have already received an Invite, your ACS expiry is not going to make any difference. You just need your ACS/IELTS valid at the date your receive your invite.
> 
> Btw, 189 looks very bleak for 2613 and that too for 60 pointers, I dont have any clue.. Atleast, you could wait till DIBP updates the skillselect page with the current standings on invite.. I hope it should be done by April 1st or 2nd week.. After that, yourself can predict how rest of the rounds going to be for 2613..


Thank you so much for giving this information and suggestion.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone noticed, No invitation sent for 60 pointers for software engineer occupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Has anyone noticed, No invitation sent for 60 pointers for software engineer occupation?


Thats right, cutoff is 65 i think on skill-select right now.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I need urgent help on PCC.

As I My passport address is different than my current address and I don't have any address proof with me. I have only rent agreement from July 2014 to Jun 2015. 
Please suggest what are the options I can go for?

I'm feeling very depressed on it.

Any help would be really appreciable.

Many thanks In advance.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Myself and my husband got the 189 invite on the same day (17-Feb), My husband lodged the visa for System Analyst and he is yet to receive his grant and in his application i am a dependent and he has claimed 5 points. And now i would like to apply for my visa under software Engineer.

when trying to complete my application page 4 dispalys "XXX has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information.""

Could you guys help me !!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Just wait for the Grant. Even I am waiting for the same. Hold on as you have already paid and normal waiting time is 45-60 days.

If you withdraw your application then you will have to pay again for new application.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

johnnyaus said:


> Just wait for the Grant. Even I am waiting for the same. Hold on as you have already paid and normal waiting time is 45-60 days.
> 
> If you withdraw your application then you will have to pay again for new application.


Hi johnny,

I have not paid for any visa application, i was only a dependent for my husband.

Now we thought to apply one for me as my EOI will expire on Apr 16.


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

If you are included in his application and he has already applied for VISA then he must have paid for you as well.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Doesn't matter as long as you can show the residence proof of past one year

B]


gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help on PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

jakurati said:


> hey mukesh so u on 55+5 points for Business Analyst is it?


HI have got invitation 15/04/2016.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> HI have got invitation 15/04/2016.


Congratulations


----------



## Prabha Arun (Feb 5, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> HI have got invitation 15/04/2016.


Hi, Arun here. How does one come to know if they have received an invite? For, e.g. do we get an email or does our status in skillselect change?

My EOI homepage displays 29/03/2016 with 60 points while I made an update on 30/03/2016.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

You will both get email on your email address and in skillselect status will be changed to "invited" and you will see tab "Apply Visa".



Prabha Arun said:


> Hi, Arun here. How does one come to know if they have received an invite? For, e.g. do we get an email or does our status in skillselect change?
> 
> My EOI homepage displays 29/03/2016 with 60 points while I made an update on 30/03/2016.


----------



## jeevam (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Friends
I submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016. It is still in Submitted status. Can we start uploading documents for skill select (190) before receiving an invite?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Congrats*



vsb546 said:


> HI have got invitation 15/04/2016.


dear show your points break down are you on 189 visa or 190


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Not possible*



jeevam said:


> Hi Friends
> I submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016. It is still in Submitted status. Can we start uploading documents for skill select (190) before receiving an invite?


NO dear until you dont get invitation .We are in same boat , i applied on 14th feb with 60 points as industrial engineer 
what is your discipline


----------



## jeevam (Jan 25, 2016)

261312 (Developer Programmer) 
ACS 10 feb 2016
IELTS 7 (mar 2015)
EOI 190 NSW - 60 ( 55+5 ) 15 Feb 
Invite ?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Cut off for industrial engineer*



andreyx108b said:


> Thats right, cutoff is 65 i think on skill-select right now.


People tend to tell me that industrial engineer is very rare and so chances of invitation is more ,i have been waiting from 14TH FEB for NSW with 60 points .

Please tell my occupation cut off point for industrial engineer 233511


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello Jeevam,

No you cannot start uploading the documents until you receive an invite and after that you apply for VISA 190 by paying the fees. Once done, link to upload documents would be visible in immiaccount and you can upload the docs.

In the meantime, you can check the document list and start collecting the docs.


----------



## jeevam (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Guys i have been waiting for invitation since 14th feb 2016 ,it seems we have to increase our points


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

GUYS do you have any information that when 55+5 POINTERS OF NSW will get invitaiton ??????


----------

